# Survey- 70 Questions



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have. :lol )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
married

4. What's the last movie you saw?
don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Danielle

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my husband & my mom on the phone...and I have talked to myself. :b 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, I usually paint one or a few

10. Color of your shirt?
orange

11. I'm always ...
nervous. pretty much

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
nervous, going in to check on a job tomorrow and I don't want to :sigh 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
all the time

23. what artist is on?
Dimmu Borgir

24. Are your grades good?
they were ok when I was in school, except math

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes, that's how I met her 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
umm Saturday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
not much of anything

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no, just death metal vocals :b 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes. a little.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no, but I can sew

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
never flown but would like to try it

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
umm I dunno...

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing I guess?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Aw hell, I like surveys...

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Bad

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Orphanage

6. What is your middle name?
I actually go by my middle name, I hate my first name.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My roomate 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Daydreaming

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Not many

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Not really

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on the person and what I'd be doing

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Don't think so

23. what artist is on?
Andy Williams

24. Are your grades good?
Could be better

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes defenitely

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Today

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Only a bootleg copy I got in China

34. What did you do last night?
Stayed up late

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never seen it

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Anime DVD

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't recall

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe 

49. Can you sing?
In spanish

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Every now and then

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Sew yes, knit no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Yikes neither one

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Always earrings

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Would like to go on a road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Brother Bear

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Go to my Search and Rescue training meeting


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

1.	Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
live w/bf

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I am Legend

6. What is your middle name?
Denise

7. Who have you talked to most today?
by choice: my sons
Because I have to: my coworker

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
not anymore

10. Color of your shirt?
black with gray pink & purple diamond shapes

11. I'm always ...
wanting to go home

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
bored, I really wanna go home!

16. Are you a bad influence?
I hope not!

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I would for my children

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I feel proud to be called a *****, it means that I’ve stood up for myself.

23. what artist is on?
ops 

24. Are your grades good?
I just did enough to pass but had to graduate HS in summer school. When I went back to tech school, I was on honor roll!

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no, ew uke 

34. What did you do last night?
Waited over an hour at Verizon to buy a stupid phone.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
yes, yes, yes!

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
hmmm I’m not sure 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Good stuff: a ring
Boring stuff: a diet Dr. Pepper at lunch

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Other than food, earrings

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no, I keep it in the car where no one else can hear me ops 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no, I’m a total slob

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no, I can’t even sew on a button

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
“working”

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
always, I feel naked without it

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP, I’m too old but I love those books

67. Fly or road trip?
I’ve only flown on 2 hour long flights and I loved it but have always driven since.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I can’t remember, its been awhile

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Watch too much TV: Big Brother, the Biggest Loser & Jericho…oh yea and get my butt to the gym.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This isn't 70 questions... it skips a bunch of numbers. Haw.

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
one of them

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
strange

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
don't want to say

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Libby

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
blue

11. I'm always ...
tired

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
that's a pretty broad question. there are a lot of things I would never do.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yeah

23. what artist is on?
Crotchduster

24. Are your grades good?
average

25. Do you hate anyone?
not really

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I didn't know I had a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
no idea

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
YES

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a thing of crazy glue

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yeah

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
not at all

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
not really

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip would be fun with a friend

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
dunno

70. What are your plans for tonight?
none


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Rambo

6. What is your middle name?
David

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my brother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I do not

10. Color of your shirt?
red

11. I'm always ...
i dunno

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
one

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
pretty good

16. Are you a bad influence?
sometimes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
for sure

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
once and a while

23. what artist is on?
Pink Floyd

24. Are your grades good?
they were average

25. Do you hate anyone?
not really

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Monday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
**** all

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
lunch

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no for fear of being heard

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yes

49. Can you sing?
**** no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
once and awhile

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
non

55. Do you know how to knit?
i can knit a mean quilt. for real though, no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
have some tunes on

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
watch sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
lady and the tramp

70. What are your plans for tonight?
ban some people then sleep


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
CHYEAA!! talk about a milf

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
nonexistent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
what women want

6. What is your middle name?
patrick

7. Who have you talked to most today?
sean, greg, bridgette and morris collectively

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
green and black....CHILDREN OF BODOM!!! =)

11. I'm always ...
pimpin it

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
mmmm 3 or 4

14. Whats your favorite season?
they all have redeeming qualities

15. How do you feel right now?
chillin

16. Are you a bad influence?
yeah, i really am.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
anything for a select few

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
no, but i have been called ******* many times, also dick

23. what artist is on?
the blood brothers

24. Are your grades good?
uhh yeah right

25. Do you hate anyone?
no, just dislike strongly

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yeah

28. Last time you went out to eat?
yesterday. some thai place with my friends

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
naww

34. What did you do last night?
i cant remember..... LOL

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
**** no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
fail miserably 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
my friend cigs

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
a burger like 2 days ago lol

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yah

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yeah, for sure

49. Can you sing?
sing, grunt, scream, etc

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
depends

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
lived in ireland

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
stuff

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
COLDSTONE!!

61. Physics or chemistry?
they both suck donkey chunks

62. Facebook or Myspace?
myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
eyebrow piercing (does that count?) and a celtic cross around my neck

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
STAR WARS FOREVER

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip with the gs

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
disney sucks

70. What are your plans for tonight?
stuff..... cuz i gotta do more stuff tomorrow really early and stuff


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No, Thou shalt not bang thy neighbor!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Weird

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Return to me

6. What is your middle name?
N/A

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Brother and mom 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
White

11. I'm always ...
Breathing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2- excluding family members

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
A little bit hungry.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Only for my blood.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Sure

23. what artist is on?
Sophie Zelmani

24. Are your grades good?
No

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
N/A

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Today

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Eat

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Gallon of milk

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, like Monica from "Friends"

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes, not good though

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myface

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Little Mermaid

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Eat


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1. Would you bang your neighbor(s)?
yes. a few of my neighbors.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
i don't know, but i'm going to watch "sicko" when i download it.

6. What is your middle name?
n/a


7. Who have you talked to most today?
myself

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
nervous

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3 girls. including the one right now.

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
bored. thats the only reason i'm doing this.

16. Are you a bad influence?
yes. fathers don't trust me with their daughters. :no lol j/k

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
if you mean the "C" word then yes. lol j/k

23. what artist is on?
john lennon

24. Are your grades good?
they are o.k

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
today

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
who's that?

34. What did you do last night?
nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
whats that?

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
final fantasy tactics for psp

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
i don't remember.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yes. everyone has a few of them.

49. Can you sing?
only when i'm drunk. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music and talking in yahoo instant messenger.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
robin hood. this movie is the BEST!

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boredom kicks in @[email protected]

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single as a pringle

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Invisible

6. What is your middle name?
Borg

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Nobody 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I try!

10. Color of your shirt?
Brown with Jimi Hendrix on it!

11. I'm always ...
quiet

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
none

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
bored

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
maybe

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes

23. what artist is on?
on what?

24. Are your grades good?
straight A's 

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
What are these "friends" you write of?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
4 years

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
never!!!!! 

34. What did you do last night?
Watched TV

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I hate Lost!

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass, no drugs here!

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
maybe

49. Can you sing?
yes 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I'm filthy, extremely unorginized

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
I'm juggling!

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
road holmes

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Toy Story!

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Absolutely nothing :no


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I've never seen my neighbor

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Loving

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single (divorced)

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Smokin' Aces

6. What is your middle name?
Brian

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My brother (who also happens to be my boss)

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Lonely

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Three

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Relaxed (I just got off work)

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?
Giger

24. Are your grades good?
I'm 35. I haven't had a grade in 17 years

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have friends

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Saturday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Played Titan Quest

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A Northbridge Heatsink

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
My parents bought me dinner on Saturday night

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes. I clean the inside of my microwave if anything gets splattered. It still looks new.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Dairy Queen

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip although I've never flown

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Fox and the Hound

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Work


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no one is a priest and one is gay.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
turbulent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
not sure

6. What is your middle name?
Claire

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My Boyfriend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No never. Never seen a carved pumpkin either.

10. Color of your shirt?
pink

11. I'm always ...
bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
about 3

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
depressed about full day of uni tomorrow

16. Are you a bad influence?
yes, I can be.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes probably

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
probably

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
they are average

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
valentines day

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
sat at home

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Fake tan

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Flowers

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not sure 

49. Can you sing?
not at all 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
yes, both

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
neither?

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
naither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yeah

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Neither

67. Fly or road trip?
depends

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
too many to choose from... lady and the tramp or fox and the hound... or lion king... or Alladin... gosh
70. What are your plans for tonight?
have shower.... straighten hair... nothing interesting


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Distant

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
In love :mushy 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Cloverfield

6. What is your middle name?
I don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mum 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Worrying

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Sleepy 

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Maybe

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
They were ok

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Friend?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
NO

34. What did you do last night?
Couldn't sleep because my house was shaking :afr 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Yes

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Chocolates

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Photo frame

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No 

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
No idea

61. Physics or chemistry?
I'm better at physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Don't use either much

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
If I had to choose, I'd say LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Let's fly away..

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Don't know

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Talk to an amazing girl


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
great

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
apollo 13

6. What is your middle name?
John

7. Who have you talked to most today?
a friend 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
confused

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
none

14. Whats your favorite season?
autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
confused 

16. Are you a bad influence?
maybe

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
not anymore

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
without a doubt

23. what artist is on?
dont know

24. Are your grades good?
variable

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
one of them does

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a long time ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
yes lol

34. What did you do last night?
watched tv

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I enjoy it, but I'm not a fanatic

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a can of coke

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
a book

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I have no idea

49. Can you sing?
ish

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
organizationaly sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe, never been to Africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
watching the news

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
no idea

61. Physics or chemistry?
both

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip maybe

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Robin Hood

70. What are your plans for tonight?
watch tv


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
When they were alive, it was great... 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Very taken... 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Bug's Life

6. What is your middle name?
Marie

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My best friend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
Faded dark blue

11. I'm always ...
Scatterbrained but I try not to appear as such :troll 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
More than a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
I really don't have a favorite... each season has it's pluses and minuses. 

15. How do you feel right now?
Kind of tired, kind of wired. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
In reality, I don't think I am but sometimes, I wonder :sigh 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A few times by angry, irrational people. 

23. what artist is on?
On what? 

24. Are your grades good?
I was a terrible student :hide 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Not really but there's a few people that I dislike strongly. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Yep. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I think it was last week sometime. 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Hell no! 

34. What did you do last night?
On the computer with my best friend mostly. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Oh yeah!! :boogie :boogie :boogie 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
I would pass with flying colors. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Gas for my car. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Sock yarn and knitting needles :boogie :boogie :boogie 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Uh, no... I don't want the cats to start yowling :um 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not sure. 

49. Can you sing?
See question no. 44 :um 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nope, I'm just about the most disorganized person on the planet. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes, I can :yes 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Deleting files off one of my flash drives, looking at a yarn catalog and talking with my best friend. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I'm lactose intolerant so neither. 

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Earrings and the necklace that my Mom gave me 10 years ago. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Toss up between LOTR and Star Wars. 

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip!!! 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Good question.... 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Eat dinner with my best friend and his family, knit, surf the net, cruise SAS, watch TV and play with the cats.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nooo

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Rocky

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Bridge

6. What is your middle name?
None

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Mum & Dad

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue and white

11. I'm always ...
weeee

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One, maybe?

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Relatively good 

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on a lot of things.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Jokingly

23. what artist is on?
Bob Marley

24. Are your grades good?
No

25. Do you hate anyone?
Kinda

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No best friend, or friends 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Absolutely ages ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
The same thing I do every night - sit at the computer and waste.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass spectacularly.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
USB charger.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
If I'm alone in the house then all the time.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
Just not very well.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
A little on some things

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Live in Europe and yes I think when I was young.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Who?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter!!

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip with friends, otherwise fly.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Lion King

70. What are your plans for tonight?
NOTHING


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

why are there some questions missing?!

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
alright

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
american beauty

6. What is your middle name?
.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
uhm...myself

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
nah

10. Color of your shirt?
red

11. I'm always ...
listening to music

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
depends on my mood

15. How do you feel right now?
craptastic

16. Are you a bad influence?
not really ~

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
what kind of question is this... depends who it is

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
sure

23. what artist is on?
u

24. Are your grades good?
good considering i have next to 0 motivation, decent otherwise

25. Do you hate anyone?
Nope

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
What best friend?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
couple weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no. dumb survey gg.

34. What did you do last night?
slept.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
i watch the show, but im not a fanatic..

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
gas

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
. 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
sure

49. Can you sing?
sure (not good, but thats a different question!)

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
clean, not very organized

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
-.- no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music~

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
never heard of coldstone... so baskin robbins i guess!

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
pfft

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
watch, if that counts

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR if i had to choose one

67. Fly or road trip?
depends who its with. i never want to road trip with my parents ever again.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Little Mermaid is hawt.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
study/listen to music/intarnetz


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No rofl. Hahaha my neighbor is an 80-90 yr old man hahaha.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorced.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I am taken.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Well I am watching Impy's Island atm.

6. What is your middle name?
Not gonna say. 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Talked to my dad last night, which was 1am today technically. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, would like to this year though.

10. Color of your shirt?
White.

11. I'm always ...
Pwnin noobs

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Strong feelings? Like family n girlfriends?? Not sure if u mean family or girlfriends or both... only one girl I have had STRONG feelings for.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter. I have allergies so this season does me the best.

15. How do you feel right now?
Absolutely stressed out...

16. Are you a bad influence?
No I am not. Was when I was a kid lol.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes, depends, but yes in most cases.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Hmmm, can't read what "@#%$ is but probably at one point in time.

23. what artist is on?
None.

24. Are your grades good?
When I applied myself they were great.

25. Do you hate anyone?
I believe hate is a strong word. No I do not hate others. Dislike, yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Not that I am aware of.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last Sunday went to Wendy's with Meggie.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
If I did I wouldnt be with Meg, I would be gay lol.

34. What did you do last night?
Slept, ate, watched part of a movie, played a game, researched some stuff, read a little.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Not a fanatic, but I do watch it and it is a great show. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
I would pass the drug test.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Hmm... grocieries.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
My Death Adder mouse.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nope.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes. There are friggin too many people not too.

49. Can you sing?
No, but some say I can kinda sing.. and dance.. I dont believe them lol. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, I like my place clean. Sometimes I let it go a bit so I can have something to do another day, but hate dirtyness.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Getting rdy to cook dinner.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
ColdStone.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics I suppose.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace I guess.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Tie between LOTR and SW.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip. I hate heights.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hmmm don't have one.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Eating dinner, watching a movie and researching more.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nay.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Indifferent.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Talking to someone - taken.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
My Left Foot - DDL you ****ing GOD!

6. What is your middle name?
Leanne.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Random people.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I have never carved a pumpkin - we just don't do that over here.

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey.

11. I'm always ...
indecisive.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Okay i guess.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I doubt i would ever allow myself to lose all reason over someone - so no, not _anything_.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes among other more colouful things.

23. what artist is on?
None.

24. Are your grades good?
Could be better.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't have a best friend.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I don't go out to eat.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nay.

34. What did you do last night?
Exercised, watched tv, ate and read.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nah.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
2 easter eggs, bread and orange juice.

43. What's the last thing someone bought you?
Packet of hankies.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not really.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No - i like things to be hygenic of course but i don't go nuts.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Only in my dreams.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to tv.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither - i like that cadbury ice-cream.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Sword in the stone.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Exercise - and watching that Scottish *****slap Ramsey as he conquers another kitchen nightmare.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I wouldn't touch my neighbor with a 10-meter cattle prod, not unless they compromised the electric fence

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
locked in separate cages

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
All of the above

4. What's the last movie you saw?
My Left Foot

6. What is your middle name?
Pete

7. Who have you talked to most today?
myself and my boss probably.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no but I want to

10. Color of your shirt?
White

11. I'm always ...
okay

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Just one

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel like increasing my post count ; - ;

16. Are you a bad influence?
Maybe.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
It depends. maybe? 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes 

23. what artist is on?
Sly and the Family Stone

24. Are your grades good?
Yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
I don't know enough people to hate anyone

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Subway, two weeks ago

34. What did you do last night?
sat here

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
i like the sound of that 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A lens

43. What's the last thing someone bought you?
food.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
not in the shower

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I used to

49. Can you sing?
everybody can sing

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no I'm a dirty slob who get a lot of dirty looks from clean people, but i'm not that bad

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
how hard can it be? 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing - i am entirely focused on the ask of answering these questions

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
coldstone =ll

61. Physics or chemistry?
i think chemistry is reducable to physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facespace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yeah, a watch and a really colorful bracelet that i sometimes catch people looking at

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none of the above

67. Fly or road trip?
you can "fly" on a road trip. it's crazy.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
hell, fantasia 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
hopefully i will go to bed and fall asleep


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I don't even know what my neighbor looks like, but probably not anyway.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
well my mother is no longer with us so I can't really answer this. 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single :sigh 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Simpsons movie

6. What is your middle name?
Tyler

7. Who have you talked to most today?
I haven't talked to anyone, not even my dad. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt
white

11. I'm always ...
anxious

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
two

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
anxious cause I have a lot of work to do and a deadline to do it by but still I'm procrastinating by being on here. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
no

23. what artist is on
on what?

24. Are your grades good?
nope

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
yesterday for lunch

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
went on the internet and listened to my ipod

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a desktop microphone and a cd

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
It was probably something I got for Christmas.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
Hell no. I make William Hung sound like Frank Sinatra. :lol 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
not really

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Europe yes. Africa no.

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
procrastinating

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip. I hate airports. 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
No idea.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
To stop procrastinating.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Heck no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
strange 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Unrest 

6. What is your middle name?
Ann

7. Who have you talked to most today?
people at work 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
never carved one and don't want to

10. Color of your shirt
purple

11. I'm always ...
thinking

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
very few, if any

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
okay 

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think so

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
sure but it depends

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
no

23. what artist is on
no one is on

24. Are your grades good?
not in school right now but they were good last time I checked

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last week 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
heck no 

34. What did you do last night?
watched tv

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
never seen it 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
lunch

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
christmas presents

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not sure

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
not really

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
neither

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing, I'm on here

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins, never tasted the other one

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip, never been on a plane 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
no idea but I did like The Lion King 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
procrastinate like I always do


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
deff not

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
n/a

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
P2

6. What is your middle name?
Nicole

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mom i guess

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no...i hate touching the inside gunk

10. Color of your shirt?
orange!

11. I'm always ...
emotional

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3-4

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
anxious..

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
probably

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
dont think so

23. what artist is on?
its quiet here

24. Are your grades good?
they're okay

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last year...

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
stayed up on the computer

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
purple/pink eyeshadow

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
of course

49. Can you sing?
not well

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yea

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no, but I can sew

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
msn

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip...im afraid to fly :um

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
pocahontas

70. What are your plans for tonight?
not much....might do some writting.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Tolerant.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
In the theater...Spiderman III

6. What is your middle name?
Leigh

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My older sister.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Yes, with lots of scary faces. :troll

10. Color of your shirt?
purple

11. I'm always ...
Clueless.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn.

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired and kind of depressed. I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I wish.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on the task and whether or not they _deserve_ my help.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Yes. *grins*

23. what artist is on?
No one. But I am watching Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares.

24. Are your grades good?
I was a B student in college.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
8 months ago.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
Watched tv.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Hell yeah!

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Dunkin' Donuts coffee.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't recall.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes. Only when noone's around.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. I wish though.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Only when someone comes to visit. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes, Ireland & England.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching tv. (surprise)

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither. I'm an old coot.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes. I love silver jewelry with real stones.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Toy Story.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Shower then bedtime.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok then, me too

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
none of them

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
terrible is an understatement

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
dont have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my new therapist 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
nope, it's not a European thing

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
...me

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
neutral 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
nearly everything for my brother

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
yes 

23. what artist is on?
Bangsy

24. Are your grades good?
First Class Honours :b 

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
can't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
watched tv

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A can of coke

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
not really

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe. Never been to Africa.

55. Do you know how to knit?
yes actually

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
who are they?

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
earrings always, a ring most days

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP + Lord of the Ringsn (the films only though not the books)

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
not really my thing

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
 Routine

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
It's a secret  

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Enchanted

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My officemate

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, it just isn't fun anymore

10. Color of your shirt?
Light blue

11. I'm always ...
A nervous wreck

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Can't wait for 4:00, WEEKEND!

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No, I have my limits

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Oh, yes!

23. What artist is on?
Erasure

24. Are your grades good?
When I was in school, they were quite good.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I wouldn't know

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last Thursday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Retch...NO!

34. What did you do last night?
Celebrated my father's birthday at my parent's house.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Sorry, no.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A 3 Musketeers bar

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A pizza

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes. I do my best singing in the shower :lol 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
:lol :lol :haha :lol :lol

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, my kitchen and bathroom have to be spotless

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes, England 3 times, Scotland twice and Ireland once. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Waiting for 4:00 so I can go home :clap 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I don't care for ice cream

61. Physics or chemistry?
Again :lol :lol :haha

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes a pendant necklace

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Too hard to choose.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip

69. What's your favorite Disney movie?
Don't really know

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Clean, eat dinner, play Text Twist online, sleep.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Good I guess

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Don't wanna reveal. It's a very rare name...

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, have never done it.

10. Color of your shirt?
White

11. I'm always ...
Nervous/tense

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Um, 4 maybe?

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Like completing this survey

16. Are you a bad influence?
Don't think so

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Maybe, for someone I really care about

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
What's that word?

23. what artist is on?
Moby

24. Are your grades good?
Not great, not bad.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Hate might be a strong word, but I dislike a few people...

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last weekend

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Stayed on the computer

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I watch it, but wouldn't call myself a fanatic.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass (well, for illegal drugs anyway)

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Have no clue

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Occasionally

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not really...

49. Can you sing?
No!

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I like it clean and organized. But it rarely is.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Norway. Have also been to Sweden, Denmark, Germany and Spain.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Playing Street Fighter II

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't know. We don't have them here.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings, haven't seen anything of the other two.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly! I love to fly.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the Beast...?

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I'm broke, so no plans.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good i guess

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Forbidden Kingdom(sucked)

6. What is your middle name?
Lynnette

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My friends Cody and Kenneth, dad, and mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, only did that once

10. Color of your shirt?
gray

11. I'm always ...
daydreaming

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
one

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
sad

16. Are you a bad influence?
i hope not

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
not anything

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
probably behind my back

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
yes, i have a 3.8 gpa!

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
i dont have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Sunday, or three days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no but my sis does

34. What did you do last night?
daydream

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
never watched an episode, but im a Prison break fanatic. GO PRISON BREAK!

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
yes

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
food a gas station

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
a pretzel

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I never sing anywhere

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
absouletly

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
all the time

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I've been to Asia
55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
watching the mavericks game

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I don't like ice cream

61. Physics or chemistry?
I haven't took those classes yet. I'll take chemistry next year

62. Facebook or Myspace?
myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
I Looooooooove harry potter

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Mulan

70. What are your plans for tonight?
have a good night sleep, hopefully


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> 1. Would you bang your neighbor?
> With a baseball bat?
> 
> 2. What word describes your parents relationship?
> ...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, I'm trying to kill time, so I may as well..

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
YES. Oh god, yes. The new guy that moved in is a total ****ing STUD.. he looks like _Blood on the Tracks_ era Dylan. So bangable. And a nice guy. I want him to touch me in a most sexual manner.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Pestilential.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single, but currently stalking my neighbor.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Watched "Straw Dogs" last night, will watch "Zombie Strippers" later. I just need to run a bath and light a few candles first.

6. What is your middle name?
_Cracker_, because my parents are self-hating white people.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
I argued with my brother, so I guess, technically, we "talked" a lot... if talking consists of the vein in my brother's neck bulging and me being called a "stupid *****." In my family, it does.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No. I haven't carved a pumpkin since the mid-90s. I carve cucumbers into puppets at least twice a year, however.

10. Color of your shirt?
Green.

11. I'm always ...
Turning people on. I just can't help it.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None.

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
I don't know

16. Are you a bad influence?
probably

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No, not really.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
It's a compliment

23. what artist is on?
_The Golden Girls_... my favorite gangsta rap group; they were the original Salt n' Pepper. In fact, Salt n' Pepper drew inspiration from the salt and pepper hair color of _The Girls_. True story.

24. Are your grades good?
yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
...

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
never seen it

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Jeans and a vest.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't know

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching t.v.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
The thought of actually sitting through a second of any of those is enough to give me nightmares.

67. Fly or road trip?
neither

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
none of them

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Since it's already morning, I plan on watching "Sanford and Son" and 60s _Boomerang_ cartoons until I fall asleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
- maybe

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
- single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- mr bean's holiday

6. What is your middle name?
- n/a

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- nobody

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- no

10. Color of your shirt?
- grey

11. I'm always ...
- sad

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- 4 or 5

14. Whats your favorite season?
- summer

15. How do you feel right now?
- sad

16. Are you a bad influence?
- nah doubt it

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- yeah

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
- maybe

23. what artist is on?
- Pussycat dolls

24. Are your grades good?
- yeah

25. Do you hate anyone?
- nah, not if i have a good reason to

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- yeah

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- monday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- only 1

34. What did you do last night?
- sleep

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
- no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- amazon mp3 music files

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- flowers

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- sometimes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- yea

49. Can you sing?
- sometimes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
- nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- listening to music and broswing the internet

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- Baskin Robins

61. Physics or chemistry?
- chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- nope

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- STAR WARS

67. Fly or road trip?
- depends

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- Mulan

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- sleep



------------------------------------------------------
( Now its your turn )
Copy and Paste /or Copy and edit:


1. Would you bang your neighbor?
- 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
- 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- 

6. What is your middle name?
- 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- 

10. Color of your shirt?
- 

11. I'm always ...
- 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- 

14. Whats your favorite season?
- 

15. How do you feel right now?
- 

16. Are you a bad influence?
- 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- 

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
- 

23. what artist is on?
- 

24. Are your grades good?
- 

25. Do you hate anyone?
- 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- 

34. What did you do last night?
- 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
- 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- 

49. Can you sing?
- 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- 

55. Do you know how to knit?
- 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- 

61. Physics or chemistry?
- 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- 

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- 

67. Fly or road trip?
- 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yay! :|

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I would if it got too loud

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
"decent"

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
shingle

4. What's the last movie you saw?
movies are for geeks

6. What is your middle name?
Sir Michael

7. Who have you talked to most today?
a cowonker

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
white with imitation chest

11. I'm always ...
dancing with myself

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
bunch alotta

14. Whats your favorite season?
autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
tired and disappointed

16. Are you a bad influence?
probably

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
of course batman

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
every day bymyself. some days by others.

23. what artist is on?
john fahey

24. Are your grades good?
in high school through grade11

25. Do you hate anyone?
maybe, but i'm concerned by that

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes. i only have one "friend" really

28. Last time you went out to eat?
two sindays ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no. who made this survey?

34. What did you do last night?
listened to music and read

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
never seen show

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass, pusher

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
car insepction

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
socks, maybe prob

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
all the time

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no such thing, *****

49. Can you sing?
no, absolutely no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yes baby

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no honey

55. Do you know how to knit?
no, used to somehwat woman

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
absolutely nothing, nothing at all

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
i have no idea (space)

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither, but i go myspace hunting now/then

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no sugar

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
ummm. dcotor fate

67. Fly or road trip?
flown a few times. drove somehwere before long time drive

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
don't recall - blocked memory

70. What are your plans for tonight?
shower, read, hear, sleep, nightdream

<end>


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fine. What the hell....

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Aborted.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Solo.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Ginger Snaps.

6. What is your middle name?
S_ _ _ _ a.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Mom.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Uh, no.

10. Color of your shirt?
White, black and red.

11. I'm always ...
..assuming the worst.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Like, crushes? About four.

14. Whats your favorite season?
L'automne.

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I'm not sure.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on what they want from me.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
:stu

23. what artist is on?
None.

24. Are your grades good?
When I applied myself they were.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Not at the moment.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
What best friend=/

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I can't remember.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope.

34. What did you do last night?
Opened a can of whoop *** on AOL.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I am not.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A 1-up mushroom with candy inside.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A loaf of bread. Thanks, mom.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sure.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not sure.

49. Can you sing?
Yes. Well? Not so much.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nope. You should come over sometime.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Avoiding my cousin.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Just a watch.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
I've flown before, but I'd like to go on a road trip someday.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I prefer Don Bluth's _The Secret of NIMH_.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Vegetation.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Heck no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
What parents' relationship?

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Uhhh Oh yea, I had to rent SuperSize Me for nutrition class. 

6. What is your middle name?
Ann

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Cats, my dad...

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No not every year. 

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue, and it is kinda discolored from bleach products, but it's not like something I would wear out of the house.

11. I'm always ...
Anxious.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Uhh I dunno a few sometimes, but I don't really mean sexual/romantic. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
I find something I like about all of the seasons 

15. How do you feel right now?
On edge cuz I know I should be doing something "better" than this quiz.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Only when someone sees me engaging in a lot of avoidance behaviors. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
It depends on how close I was to them. 

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Yea, but only by myself and my mom. 

23. what artist is on?
On where? 

24. Are your grades good?
I think so.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes, but not for rational reasons. Gotta work on that. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
What best friend? 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Hmmm, I think it was like back in February. 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I used to, gave them to my dad, and now they are just collecting dust lol. 

34. What did you do last night?
Surfed consumer reviews on the net (I'm lame). 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Food in the cafeteria. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food lol. 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Maybe lightly once in awhile. 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I'm not sure. 

49. Can you sing?
Not really. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I can be sometimes. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
No, but I wanna learn someday. 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Just this survey and trying to block out the TV. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Mmmm both. 

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither. 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace, but I don't use it personally. 

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
When I have enough guts to put some on w/o fear of it drawing attention to me. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Boring, Boring, and Boring. 

67. Fly or road trip?
Hmmm both.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I've always liked the ones involving animals. 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Vacuum & clean up. Maybe read...


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

[right:2hg4t0x3]I can't sleep, so here goes....

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
My neighbor is a 56yr old white woman. H*LL NO!!!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Nonexistent...they split when i was a baby. Both remarried now

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I was talking to someone :eek , but i later found out he had a live in girlfriend and a son. So, i would say i'm single,confused,bitter, and lonely

4. What's the last movie you saw?
"My only Child"...aired on Lifetime last night..That mother was insane

6. What is your middle name?
Antionette

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My brother and Aunt

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope..not my thing

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Anxious,insecure,bitter,daydreaming,eating,horny,self conscious, and paranoid

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1, but he didn't feel the same way about me..i was basically used  :cry

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Empty and lost

16. Are you a bad influence?
No, but i can influence peoples moods according to how i'm feeling at the time

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Not to my face :sus

23. what artist is on?
Sade

24. Are your grades good?
In high school, i was a B and C student...would have done better if it wasn't for SA,depression,ADD,laziness, and procrastination

25. Do you hate anyone?
"Hate" is a strong word, i'll just say i'm not to fond of some folks. Mainly, the ones who are pretty,intelligent,outgoing, and are in good relationships. Also, people who don't suffer with any mental illness  :mum

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't have any friends...there is no such thing as friends anyway 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
On my birthday last year

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
O god...i own 1 ops :hide WHO ARE YOU TO JUDGE ME!!!!!  :mum

34. What did you do last night?
Same ole, Same ole

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never watched a single episode

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
CBT for Dummies off Ebay

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
This guy i was talking to brought me a bottle of Gin, and something to eat from the Waffle House

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I don't even sing out the shower

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Somewhat...but many never find them, they just settle for whoever is there  :stu

49. Can you sing?
No, i can barely talk  :lol

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I'm clean freak, i hate when things are messy and out of place. Makes me uneasy. Unfortunetly, my brain hasn't realized this yet though. My apartment is a mess

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
LOL...i wish...i haven't been anywhere outside of my state

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music on Imeem.com

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins :b

61. Physics or chemistry?
If i was smart enough, i would be interested in both

62. Facebook or Myspace?
They both suck, but i will say Myspace. I just like pimping my page 

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Not fond of jewelery, i feel uncomfortable being flashy. I do like earrings(tiny diamond studs) and i have this pinky ring i always wear with the Wicca pentagram on it

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
They all suck

67. Fly or road trip?
Never been on a plane, but i think i would like that better than a road trip. Road trips make me anxious. All the talking and stops 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Jules Jordans "The Darkside of Jenna Haze", Oops! you said Disney movie...i'll have to say Cinderella opcorn

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Read i guess, i have no life[/right:2hg4t0x3]


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

*long but im bored...cant sleep*

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have. )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
NO ITS AN OLD WOMAN AND HER HUSBAND! lol

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
healthy but cynical

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single, not really looking

4. What's the last movie you saw?
the contract
it sucked

6. What is your middle name?
chris

7. Who have you talked to most today?
nobody, not said a word yet

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
only if ive grown some

10. Color of your shirt?
brown

11. I'm always ...
gotta use the bathroom

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2-3

14. Whats your favorite season?
dunno, probably fall

15. How do you feel right now?
constipated

16. Are you a bad influence?
rarely

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
too vague

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
not specifically

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
until last year yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
maybe 3 weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
internet

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
milk

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
interestingly enough, milk (my mother picked some up)

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
deleting junk/old files

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
whats coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics is easier by a little

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
star wars

67. Fly or road trip?
train... or at least road trip
i hate flying

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
maybe little mermaid

70. What are your plans for tonight?
sleep


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
weird

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
married

4. What's the last movie you saw?
prince caspian

6. What is your middle name?
lynne

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my husband

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
grey

11. I'm always ...
bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
less than a handfull

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
full (of food) 

16. Are you a bad influence?
yes and no 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I don't know

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
yes

23. what artist is on?
no

24. Are your grades good?
umm 

25. Do you hate anyone?
no 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
does my dog have myspace? 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
brownie

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
ew 

34. What did you do last night?
movie brownie

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
lame 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I donno

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Juice

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
in spells

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Adult swim is in the background 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin robbins is old school coldstone is over priced so neither. I'll make my own 

61. Physics or chemistry?
watered down chemistry 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
always 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
no
67. Fly or road trip?
hmm 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
dunno

70. What are your plans for tonight?
my tummy hurts. .


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
...

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
unusual

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
i don't know

6. What is your middle name?
i won't say online

7. Who have you talked to most today?
me

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
blue

11. I'm always ...
lonely

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
at least one, i think...

14. Whats your favorite season?
all of them, for different reasons.

15. How do you feel right now?
tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
for my friends

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
yes 

23. what artist is on?
on what?

24. Are your grades good?
when i take classes, yeah

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yeah

28. Last time you went out to eat?
quite a while ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
tried to entertain myself with the internet, as usual

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
i would pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a vest for my dog

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
some food item, i suppose

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
i'm not sure

49. Can you sing?
i suck!

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
in some weird ways, like my hands always have to be clean

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
i don't know

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
myspace, i guess

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yeah

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
no, no and no

67. Fly or road trip?
i'm scared to fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
the lion king 2

70. What are your plans for tonight?
trying to go to bed earlier than 8 am (i'm nocturnal)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
- No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- Indescribable

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
- single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- "Psycho" ...the trailer for it on my dvd was pretty funny!! :yes

6. What is your middle name?
- ... :um it's Carmela

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- My dad, I think.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- We don't pay much attention to Halloween Down Under.

10. Color of your shirt?
- Black with a picture of Yoda on it

11. I'm always ...
- going outside to have a smoke :um

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- I'd say roughly 2.

14. Whats your favorite season?
- Easily summer.

15. How do you feel right now?
- Fairly happy, actually, if a slight bit bored. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
- Other than the times I put on "puppet sex shows" for other kids when I was about 10, I'd say -no.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- Depends on what I'd get out of it.... :lol

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
- Probably. Usually by my older sister, I'd say.

23. what artist is on?
- No one right now.

24. Are your grades good?
- In highschool they were quite good, at university -they were fairly poor (I started studying a week or two before exams)

25. Do you hate anyone?
- Generally I can't be bothered wasting the energy.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- No.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- This Saturday with the family to a neat pizza place. Nice pizza.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- No way.

34. What did you do last night?
- Watched t.v., had a beer or two, came here, then I watched a few episodes of "The Golden Girls" (that's the t.v show, Drella  not the rap group!) on you tube.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
- Nup.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- Yep :cig ....no, I would

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- Cat food for Kimba, my little one.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- hmmm.... I'll have to think about that

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- not particularly.

49. Can you sing?
- yeah. I used to sing with the mike at church when I was a kid.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- not at all 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- To Italy. -Sicily was fantastic. So was Rome and Florence.

55. Do you know how to knit?
- I used to know.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- Drinking "cascade premium light beer"

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- neither, I'm unfamiliar with both. -I take Italian icecream/gelato, thanks!

61. Physics or chemistry?
- Chemistry without a doubt in my mind: always *sucked* at physics!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- neither actually.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- On special occasions.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- Star Wars (followed closely by LOTR)

67. Fly or road trip?
- ...hmm, road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- I like a few of them. But anything with Donald Duck is excellent. "The Little Mermaid" was great, "A Hundred and One Dalmations", "The Lion King", and a few I can't remember the names of...

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- Stay on the net a bit more and then watch a little tv. And just one more beer!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Strange 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Mozart and the Whale 

6. What is your middle name?
Louise 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
No one, I am just awake 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I don't but usually someone round me does

10. Color of your shirt?
Pink and grey

11. I'm always ...
worried about something

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
maybe 2

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Like I'm going to cry 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Oh I'd say so

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
In some subjects

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't think she has 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Wednesday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I had one when I was younger:roll

34. What did you do last night?
Watched half a film and spent time with my mam

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
What??

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A bus ticket

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Christmas present 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
not really

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
I can sing...but not very well 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I can be

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
I do

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
lying in bed thinking I should get up and do some work for college

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
What?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Biology

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelry?
Watch, earrings, chain...whatever

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Never did a rode trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Bambi and Dumbo

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Travail back for college, do some work and sleep


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Non-existent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Goodbye Solo

6. What is your middle name?
Christine

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mother only 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Never carved a pumpkin

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey and greyer. Striped.

11. I'm always ...
Delightful and melancholy

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Uneasy

16. Are you a bad influence?
No. I'm a poor influence.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
James Brown

24. Are your grades good?
They were fine

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
My birthday maybe

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Watched tv

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Fish and chips

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A mixed grill on naan

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Not at all

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe. Never been on the continent though. Nor Africa. 

Actually, I've been to the Canary Islands. That's off the coast of Africa but belongs to Spain so...I don't know. I'm confused.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music and batting away an irksome cat

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
What?

61. Physics or chemistry?
I have fond memories of chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Dislike them all

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Can't think of any I like

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Eating chocolate and reading


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
both of them are pretty cute, so maybe. They're a bit too young though.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Post nuclear apocalypse

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
In a relationship with a great girl.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Predator

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My sister

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
uh, no. 

10. Color of your shirt?
Bright Orange

11. I'm always...
Shut down

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring / Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Sleepy

16. Are you a bad influence?
Not really.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends how much i like them.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Nope, never been called a 5 star before.

23. What artist is on?
on what?

24. Are your grades good?
They might be if i was in school.

25. Do you hate anyone?
only a certain few individuals, though i shouldn't hate.

26. Does your best friend have a MySpace?
She would be burned alive before she open a myspace page.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A few weeks ago with my brother, sister and my nieces. It was fun.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears CD?
Over my dead body.

34. What did you do last night?
Talked with my girlfriend and played Eve Online until 1 am.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
****ty show is ****ty.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. Haven't been on drugs for years and years.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Pepsi and junk food.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A good meal at the restaurant.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nope.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe, i'm not sure.

49. Can you sing?
everyone can. that doesn't mean they all should be heard :b

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Not really.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Not yet.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing else.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Death.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nope.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings, then Starwars.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The new Tron Movie, i guess.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Spending time with my girlfriend. Playing Eve Online.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
- No. 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- Strong

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
- v single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- Casino 

6. What is your middle name?
- Pass

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- No-one

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- No

10. Color of your shirt?
- Red

11. I'm always ...
- self conscious 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- Several

14. Whats your favorite season?
- summer.

15. How do you feel right now?
- Melancholy 

16. Are you a bad influence?
- no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- Depends on what it is... 

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
- Yes 

23. what artist is on?
- Carpenters

24. Are your grades good?
- Yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
- Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- No. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- I can't remember...

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- Definitely not.

34. What did you do last night?
- Watched t.v. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
- No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- Food shopping 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- Christmas presents from my family

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- no

49. Can you sing?
- yes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- Yes 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- I've been to Europe - France and Greece

55. Do you know how to knit?
- I used to know.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- Listening to music 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- I don't know what either of those are...

61. Physics or chemistry?
- Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- On special occasions.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- None of them

67. Fly or road trip?
- road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- I'm not into Disney films.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- Watch TV.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*No.*

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*....*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
*Single.*

4. What's the last movie you saw?
*The Tourist. Very interesting...*

6. What is your middle name?
*No.*

7. Who have you talked to most today?
*My dad.*

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*No.*

10. Color of your shirt?
*Green.*

11. I'm always ...
*Online.*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*I really don't know.*

14. Whats your favorite season?
*Fall.*

15. How do you feel right now?
*I don't know.*

16. Are you a bad influence?
*No.*

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*If I cared about them, yeah.*

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
*Yes...I've been called every name in the book. :rofl*

23. what artist is on?
*The radio is on.*

24. Are your grades good?
*Yeah, actually I'm doing well in college. *

25. Do you hate anyone?
*It takes a lot for me to hate someone, but yeah there are 4 people that I can honestly say I hate. *

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*I don't know if I even have a best friend....but, no.*

28. Last time you went out to eat?
*I think last week...*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*Two. :um*

34. What did you do last night?
*I was online and listened to music...the usual.*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
:no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*Pass.*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*Books for school.*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*Christmas gifts..*

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
*I have.*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*I doubt it.*

49. Can you sing?
*I wish.*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*Have you seen my room? I mean it's clean now, but before...*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*No.*

55. Do you know how to knit?
*Never tried.*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*Nothing....unless drinking coke zero counts...oh and thinking. *

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*Never had baskin robbins..I had coldstone like once. It's good.*

61. Physics or chemistry?
* Well..I've never taken a physics class, but from what I know of it...I'm gonna go with chemistry.*

62. Facebook or Myspace?
*I hate them both...but yet I find myself on facebook way more than I should be. They both suck, but I'll pick facebook. *

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*Sometimes...I love rubber bracelets. *

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*Harry Potter...never got into the other two.*

67. Fly or road trip?
*Road trip!!! Especially now with this whole TSA bull****.*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*I don't know...*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
*I'll probably be online...watch tv...listen to music...the usual.*

*This survey was missing a bunch of questions. :stu:mum*


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Star Trek

6. What is your middle name?
James

7. Who have you talked to most today?
I haven't talked to anyone today

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, I rarely carve pumpkins

10. Color of your shirt?
white

11. I'm always ...
depressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
bored

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends who the person is

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
Decent

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
Played video games

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Goldeneye 007 for wii

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
dinner

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
I can sing but I sound terrible imo

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
breathing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Books-Harry Potter Movies-Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Don't watch Disney movies

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I have none


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Easygoing

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Corpse Bride

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My housemate

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, I've never done that 

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Polite

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn and winter

15. How do you feel right now?
In pain

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think I'm any kind of influence

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I think so

23. what artist is on?
The Cure

24. Are your grades good?
I'm not at uni anymore but they were good, yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
He has a joke one I think

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Housemate's birthday a few days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I has none

34. What did you do last night?
Fell asleep snuggled under a duvet whilst watching tv

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
I'd pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Fruit, newspaper, paracetamol, lady things

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Chocolate

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
People say I can sing but I only do it when I'm very drunk, not confident enough the rest of the time

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Not a freak as such but I do like my surroundings to be clean and reasonably tidy

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe 

55. Do you know how to knit?
Sort of

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music and keeping an eye on a naughty rabbit

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
What are those?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
I have both but don't use the myspace one

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Not a fan of any of them

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Dumbo

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Have a bath, put my pjs on and get an early night


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
The thought has crossed my mind, yeah.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Non-existent.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Insider

6. What is your middle name?
Lee

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Haven't carved a pumpkin in eons.

10. Color of your shirt?
Navy blue hoodie

11. I'm always ...
Thinking

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
(Not including family) I could count them with one hand

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
nervous, I'm applying for a new job tomorrow in person. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Maybe to some. I'm pretty much harmless, though.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
If I like them, of course *EDIT*:I'm not sure I understand this question.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Probably

23. what artist is on?
none right now

24. Are your grades good?
Nope, they were not. School bored me to tears at the time.

25. Do you hate anyone?
A select few. I try not to hate though, it takes too much energy.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't have a best-friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday night. (Subway)

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
None. 

34. What did you do last night?
Ordered Chinese food and watched a movie

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Fail. Is Pot still considered a drug? I'd pass otherwise. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Cup o coffee

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A book.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No. Just because no one is around to here my sininging voice doesn't make it right

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Not very well at all 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes. A little

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No. I'd love to go to Europe, though.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No. But there's still time.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching Wheel Of Fortune

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone? Must a be a U.S chain

61. Physics or chemistry?
Flip a coin?

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord Of The Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly. Road Trips aren't as great as they're made out to be

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and The Beast

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Laundry, work on resume.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
only with a hammer

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
fine

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Flipped

6. What is your middle name?
not telling

7. Who have you talked to most today?
myself 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
grey

11. I'm always ...
tired

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
???

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
crappy 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
if they matter to me

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes

23. what artist is on?
Billy Squier

24. Are your grades good?
yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
I suppose

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
don't have one

28. Last time you went out to eat?
no idea, it was years ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no, I don't have any cds 

34. What did you do last night?
slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
books for college

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
???

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
not out loud

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
yes, just not well :b

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I guess

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
???

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
not really

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none of the above

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*shrugs*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
to sleep


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
fine

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I have a boyfriend

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Clerks 2

6. What is your middle name?
Lynn

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mum, and dad and boyfriend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
pink

11. I'm always ...
on my computer lol 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
only one

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter/spring

15. How do you feel right now?
uhm....ok

16. Are you a bad influence?
no 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
yeah, depends who though 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
no

23. what artist is on?
nothing right now

24. Are your grades good?
No, they are crap haha

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
i don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
can't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
watched tv, went on the computer lol 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
used too

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
candy i think 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
uhm can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
hum 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
no, tried it and it's abit complicated for me.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
chatting to a friend on MSN

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes, mostly necklaces and earrings

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip, cos i've never really been on one

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
umm don't have one

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing, just chillin'


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
*never*
*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
*okay*
*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
*hurt*
*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
*idk*
*6. What is your middle name?*
*Nicole*
*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
*my book of answers*
*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
*no*
*10. Color of your shirt?*
*white*
*11. I'm always ...*
*bored*
*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
*no one real*
*14. Whats your favorite season?*
*winter*
*15. How do you feel right now?*
*bored *
*16. Are you a bad influence?*
*not really*
*19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
*no one real*
*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
*yes*
*23. what artist is on?*
*Wiz Khalifa*
*24. Are your grades good?*
*yeah, except not in math and sciene*
*25. Do you hate anyone?*
*yes*
*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
*idk*
*28. Last time you went out to eat?*
*Saturday*
*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
*no *
*34. What did you do last night?*
*went on yahoo answers*
*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
*no *
*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
*pass *
*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
*Nair and perfume*
*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
*a shirt*
*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
*no*
*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
*no *
*49. Can you sing?*
*not really*
*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
*no*
*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
*no*
*55. Do you know how to knit?*
*no*
*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
*listening to music*
*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
*Baskin Robbins*
*61. Physics or chemistry?*
*idk*
*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
*idk*
*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
*sometimes*
*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
*Star Wars*
*67. Fly or road trip?*
*Fly*
*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
*idk*
*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
*take a shower*


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No she's too old and I'm not into those kind of shenanigans

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Distant

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Next Three Days

6. What is your middle name?
That's a personal question

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom probably

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No it's a waste of good pumpkin I'd rather eat them instead

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
Bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3, maybe 4 at a push

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Annoyed that the weekend is nearly over

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
For most people in my family yes and if the right woman came along her too

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?
Van Gogh is on my wall

24. Are your grades good?
They were decent but could have been better 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes myself at times

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Best friend?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No I value my hearing too much :b

34. What did you do last night?
Not much at all, just chilled at home

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No never got into it

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A bottle of water

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Books and a PS3 game

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Yeah I can sing in tune but I'm not good enough for Idol or anything

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes I wash my hands quite often

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes twice to France and The Netherlands

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing, multi-tasking isn't my strong point sadly

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
lol wut

61. Physics or chemistry?
Biology

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook I guess

63. Do you wear any jewellery?
No, occasionally I wear a nice watch I got for my 21st 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Is Toy Story Disney? Probably that

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Nothing cause I have somewhere to be tomorrow morning


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?* No

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?* Good

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?* Single

*4. What's the last movie you saw?* Green Hornet

*6. What is your middle name?* Danielle

*7. Who have you talked to most today?* So far I think that would have to be me. I went to the movies and the store, but I don't remember saying much. I'll talk to my mom soon though.

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?* Never have, probably never will

*10. Color of your shirt?* black

*11. I'm always ...* myself

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?* 1

*14. Whats your favorite season?* fall

*15. How do you feel right now?* ok, slightly hungry

*16. Are you a bad influence?* on who?

*19. Would you do anything for someone else?* I would do something for someone else, but I wouldn't do anything for someone else

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?* yes

*23. what artist is on?* no music on right now

*24. Are your grades good?* they were when I was in school

*25. Do you hate anyone?* hate is a strong word, but I really really really don't like... someone

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?* myspace!

*28. Last time you went out to eat?* does going out to eat for lunch count, if so, it was Friday

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?* yes, I have all but one I believe, and the newest song makes me want the new cd when it comes out

*34. What did you do last night?* Watch a movie I loved, and then watched a netflix movie (while folding clothes)

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?* nope

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?* pass

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?* groceries

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?* a Christmas gift

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?* yes

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?* sometimes I do

*49. Can you sing?* I try, depends on the song if I can sing it well

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?* sometimes, especially organization

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?* No, want to go to Europe; don't care to go to Africa; I've been to Asia

*55. Do you know how to knit?* nope

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?* nothing

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?* Baskin Robbins

*61. Physics or chemistry?* Chemistry

*62. Facebook or Myspace?* Seriously?

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?* No, I'm allergic

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?* Harry Potter

*67. Fly or road trip?* Fly
*
69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?* That's a hard one, especially when you count Pixar movies

*70. What are your plans for tonight? *Call my mom, play a video game, watch CSI:Miami


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> 66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
> none of the above


The correct answer is Lord of the Rings followed by Star Wars. You lose.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Not to save the human race, either one of them

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Dysfunctional

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
It's complicated

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Castaway

6. What is your middle name?
I don't have a middle name

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Kids over here playing all day

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Yep

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always...
overthinking, worrying about the next thing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter 

15. How do you feel right now?
totally & completely numb, the only way I can survive lately

16. Are you a bad influence?
Depends

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Absolutely, for my kids

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
There's not much I haven't been called

23. What artist is on?
Lil Wayne

24. Are your grades good?
They were

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes, for years

26. Does your best friend have a MySpace?
My wife does

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Couple days ago, to celebrate my oldest daughter winning 3rd & 4th grade spelling bee (well, runner up)

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears CD?
Negative

34. What did you do last night?
Drank heavily, played video games w/ kids (I was not the only parent here)

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No...

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
I can pass any test

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Food

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
autographed baseballs, video games

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no. good place for nervious bdowns though

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I'm not sure what I believe anymore

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
drinking, trying to have a lighthearded conversation with my wife, for once

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook, just for the games

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
wedding ring

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Monsters, Inc

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Drink, stay numb, keep my mouth shut & stay out of trouble

__________________


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> 34. What did you do last night?
> Drank heavily, played video games w/ kids (I was not the only parent here)


Why did you have to ruin a perfect mental image by pointing out that you weren't a single, drunk adult playing video games with kids? _[an adult that I imagined being Silent Bob BTW]_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

that could get me arrested, & wouldn't look good in divorce court.

I looks like S.B, acts like S.B. (sometimes), but I'm not S.B.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
divorced 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
titanic

6. What is your middle name?
lynn

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
im wearing a dress.
its pink

11. I'm always ...
Excited about a new idea 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2 at least

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer 

15. How do you feel right now?
nervous about another interview tomorrow 

16. Are you a bad influence?
absolutely not
i never party , steal etc. and i do my best to take my meds and be a good person according to my own morals 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
for some people yes 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
of course i have 

23. what artist is on?
this question makes no sense

24. Are your grades good?
theyre nearly perfect
my pride and joy
even though irl they hardly give me an advantage 

25. Do you hate anyone?
2.. and by hate i would not care if i heard they died 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a long time cant even remember 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
went for a run, cleaned , played on the cpu 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
never saw it

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
cyberclean goopy stuff to clean my keyboard

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
an icecream

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
often lol

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
EVERYONE? no 

49. Can you sing?
im actually not bad 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no im not a freak about it but i like to not have stuff laying over the floor and dishes piled up 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
all the same to me 

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry!!!!!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
fb

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yes i wear a lot of earrings in my ears

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
star wars 

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
lion king or beauty and the beast i guess

70. What are your plans for tonight?
going to clean the house, practice a bit for my interview tomorrow, finishing making this jewlery, read the last chapter of my book, do a run, ask dude to hangout but expect him not to lol, and go sleep!


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I beg your pardon?!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
widow-y

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I talk to a few people sometimes, sure.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
OH! Rosemary's Baby!

6. What is your middle name?
Prudence

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Today? My dog.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
When laziness hasn't kicked me in the bum.

10. Color of your shirt?
Black, like most of what I own. Not much variation. I like
to label my style as humdrum chic.

11. I'm always ...
Lately I've been pretty bored. Hence the reason for doing this.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Math was never my strong suit

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Like I need a hug.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I may have been at some point in time.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yar.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes indeedy I have!

23. what artist is on?
Not listening to anyone at the present.

24. Are your grades good?
In some classes they were.

25. Do you hate anyone?
I don't have the memory to hate anyone for too long.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't think so.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Hmmm&#8230; I'll come back to this

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I actually do have a Britney Spears CD.

34. What did you do last night?
I honestly did absolutely nothing.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
A little personal, aye?

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I bought a multivitamin, I know.. interesting.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A meal

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Not so much anymore. Unless I've had a few glasses of zee
alcohol. Then yes, I'm the best singer to ever grace my apartment.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not usually.

49. Can you sing?
I can sing. Can I sing well? Nah.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nope

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yup

55. Do you know how to knit?
Crochet, yes.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nadda

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Meh

61. Physics or chemistry?
I hope this is over soon

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
I have a few rings, necklaces, and hair clips. Do I lose them when I decide to prettify myself? All the time.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Almost to the end&#8230;.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Second to last question!

70. What are your plans for tonight?
To post this survey on SAS.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
excellent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Boogie Nights. I highly recommend it.

6. What is your middle name?
Esther Vieira. Where's question number 5?

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my coworkers and grandma

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
Black. Number 9 is missing too...

11. I'm always ...
thinking deeply about something.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Just one; the others were all silly childhood crushes. Number 12 is also missing; i'll stop commenting on missing numbers now, lol.

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
calm and entertained

16. Are you a bad influence?
not at all

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
many things, yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Who hasn't?

23. what artist is on?
nobody

24. Are your grades good?
Straight As, 4.0 GPA. I study a lot lol.

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Does the cafe I work at count? haha

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I used to have Baby One More Time. I don't remember what I did to it. I also have a lot of her songs on my iPod; i've been a Britney fan since 1999, haha.

34. What did you do last night?
not much

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, but my parents were until the final season ended.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Milk, Half & Half, ice cream, and soup.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
i don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
I can sing on-key, but my voice isn't great for singing.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I went to Portugal in 2005.

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
eating an apple

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I haven't been to either one in years, so I can't really pick.

61. Physics or chemistry?
I hate both.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
I always wear earrings, rarely wear necklaces, and never wear bracelets or rings.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
If gas money wasn't a factor, I would say road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't know.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
spend time with my family


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
In a relationship

4. What's the last movie you saw?
My wife got married (Korean movie)

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have a middle name

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My sister

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue (I only date new york kincks fans) lol

11. I'm always ...
Procrastinating

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter/Srping, I also love the winter and spring Vivaldi symphonies !

15. How do you feel right now?
Don't feel like studying, but I have to 

16. Are you a bad influence?
I could be

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Probably, dont know

23. what artist is on?
I don't know

24. Are your grades good?
I wish 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
2 months ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Ewwww

34. What did you do last night?
Chat, music, watching stupid videos
35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Heck no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Bananas, peches, and oher things I don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A new laptop 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe yes

49. Can you sing?
I wish I could

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
God, yes I am :/

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Africa, do airport in Europe count as visiting Europe ??

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to Vivaldi

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
I LOVE PHYSICS

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither one

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No, I should 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Ewwwww none

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly, I need to get over my fear of flying 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't know

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Studying

I can't beleive I filled in the questionaire :/
I guess I'm that bored


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship? 
Dysfunctional

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? 
single

4. What's the last movie you saw? 
Shrek 4

6. What is your middle name? 
Rae

7. Who have you talked to most today? 
God.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? 
No

10. Color of your shirt? 
White

11. I'm always ... 
hungry

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? 
One

14. Whats your favorite season? 
Summer because of baseball.

15. How do you feel right now? 
thirsty

16. Are you a bad influence? 
I hope I'm a good influence.

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****? 
Hope not.

23. what artist is on? 
Glee cast

24. Are your grades good? 
I'm not going to school right now.

25. Do you hate anyone? 
Other than celebrities? No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? 
I don't know if she uses it anymore, she could have deleted it.

28. Last time you went out to eat? 
Probably when I went to that Mariners game almost 2 months ago.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? 
I have some of her songs downloaded.

34. What did you do last night? 
Watch the Mariners lose.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, never seen an episode.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? 
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought? 
I can't remember.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 
A sports bra.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower? 
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? 
Yes.

49. Can you sing? 
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? 
No, I'm a slob.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? 
I've barely left my county.

55. Do you know how to knit? 
I wish.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? 
Listening to Glee

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? 
I don't care, just give me ice cream.

61. Physics or chemistry? 
If I have to pick one, chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace? 
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery? 
When it goes with my outfit.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? 
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip? 
I've never flown before,

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? 
So many to choose from.

70. What are your plans for tonight? 
Watching t.v.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Weird

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Super 8

6. What is your middle name?
See-Ming
(you're thinking wth is that? it's Chinese)

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Not every year

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
In my own world

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I guess 1

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Um... yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not that I can remember

23. what artist is on?
No one

24. Are your grades good?
Not last term, but usually yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yeah

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I actually do have one that was given to me about 12 years ago lol

34. What did you do last night?
Celebrated my birthday with my parents

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I was

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Iced cap

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Root beer

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Occasionally, if I'm sure no one can hear me

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Everyone has multiple potential soulmates

49. Can you sing?
Not really

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Organization yes, cleanliness no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes, the U.K.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Waiting for my bf to come online

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Never heard of Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Um, physics is more interesting, chemistry is easier to do

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Occasionally

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter! Harry Potter! Harry Potter! (but I love LOTR too)

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Finding Nemo

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Talk to my bf on msn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
The neighbors to my left are an elderly couple - no.
The neighbors to my right...I'm pretty sure it's a small family that just moved in - no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Trying.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Talking to someone/single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Hangover 2.

6. What is your middle name?
LaRae.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
I guess my sister.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No.

10. Color of your shirt?
Pink.

11. I'm always ...
Daydreaming.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring.

15. How do you feel right now?
A little anxious about starting the work week, a little dread about starting the work week.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think so but it could depend on your point of view. If you think anyone who doesn't fit a very specific mold is a bad influence then you would think that about me but I really don't influence people to do bad things. I think I do the opposite if I have any influence at all.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
If anything means literally anything then no. If anything means would I sacrifice things for them in an extreme situation then yes.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not seriously.

23. what artist is on?
I would consider Marc Maron a sort of artist.

24. Are your grades good?
Very.

25. Do you hate anyone?
I hate him less with time.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Probably but I don't think either of my best friends use Myspace anymore.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Well I had Rita's last week. That's out.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I have 1.

34. What did you do last night?
I went mini-golfing and listened to podcasts and fell asleep.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I drink from Taco Bell.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food (strawberries, milk, muffins).

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes. I used to all of the time when I was younger and I stopped for a long time. I've slowly been starting again.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I don't like the term but hell if I know what everyone has and doesn't have. I don't know how the Universe works! I don't think everyone has to say they have a soul mate though.

49. Can you sing?
I can carry a tune.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Only when it comes to bathrooms and kitchens. I'm sensitive about those places. And I don't like dirty public places. I don't think I'm quite at the freak level though.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
I used to try but no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to a podcast and texting a friend.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone only because I haven't cared that much for Baskin Robbins. Don't even remember how any of their flavors taste haha.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Not usually but sometimes I do. I work with young children so I don't put jewelry on for work (can be hazardous). If I wear jewelry it's only on the weekends.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip. Flying wasn't too bad when I used to do it but I haven't had to fly since all this insanity started with airports. I would avoid it now. I love road trips though.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Aristocats.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Finish this, wash dishes, get into bed, listen to something, sleep.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I don't even know who lives next door, so probably not.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Decent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Happy Gilmore

6. What is your middle name?
Allan

7. Who have you talked to most today?
No one

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
never

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
feeling ill

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None that i can think of..

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Sick to my stomach

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think so

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not that i'm aware of.

23. what artist is on?
err what?

24. Are your grades good?
always average

25. Do you hate anyone?
sort of

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
i guess, lol.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
about a week ago, Burger King 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
NO

34. What did you do last night?
nothing, as usual

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A new computer mouse.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Never

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
never tried

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
nope

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Europe yes, Africa no.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins errr what's a coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
i'm terrible at both, physics sounds more interesting though

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Nothing, some studying maybe.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*Considering she's 70 years old, yes.*

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*Gone.*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
*Single.*

4. What's the last movie you saw?
*In the Loop.*

6. What is your middle name?
*Starts with a C.*

7. Who have you talked to most today?
*I just woke up so no one.*

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*No.*

10. Color of your shirt?
*Navy.*

11. I'm always ...
*Worrying.*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*4ish.*

14. Whats your favorite season?
*Winter.*

15. How do you feel right now?
*Alright.*

16. Are you a bad influence?
*I hope not.*

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*Probably.*

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
*I'm not fluent in stars, but I think yes.*

23. what artist is on?
*Adele.*

24. Are your grades good?
*Most are ****!Haha!*

25. Do you hate anyone?
*No.*

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*No.*

28. Last time you went out to eat?
*Last Saturday.*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*No *

34. What did you do last night?
*Nothing!*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*Was, got fed up.*

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*Pass.*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*Food probably.*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*Carambars and Malabars  Thanks mam!*

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
I tried once, to see what the fuss was about, not trying it again.*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*Everyone has several soulmates.*

49. Can you sing?
*No.*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*Organization, a little.*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*I live in Europe!*

55. Do you know how to knit?
*Yes!*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*Music.*

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*No idea.*

61. Physics or chemistry?
*A bullet.*

62. Facebook or Myspace?
*Facebook.*

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*Always.*

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*HP!*

67. Fly or road trip?
*Both?*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*Pocahontas*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
*Study* :clap


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> The correct answer is Lord of the Rings followed by Star Wars. You lose.


The correct answer is Harry Potter would beat you up.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*no

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
strong

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
taken

*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
Little Fockers

*6. What is your middle name?
*Elizabeth

*7. Who have you talked to most today?
*Mother

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*no

*10. Color of your shirt?*
aqua

*11. I'm always ...*
talking in my head

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*I don't know

*14. Whats your favorite season?
*Summer

*15. How do you feel right now?
*anxious

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
mostly no

*19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*no

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?
*yes

*23. what artist is on?
*no one

*24. Are your grades good?
*No grades right now.

*25. Do you hate anyone?*
hard to say... I hate what people represent

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
I don't believe so

*28. Last time you went out to eat?
*today

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*no

*34. What did you do last night?
*worked on my apartment

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*no

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*pass

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*makeup and deodorant

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
dinner

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
*yes

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
no

*49. Can you sing?
*sorta

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*no

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*Europe

*55. Do you know how to knit?
*no

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*uhm...laying in bed?

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*Baskin Robbins - Coldstone is too sweet.

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
both...but I have an easier time with physics

*62. Facebook or Myspace?
*I guess Facebook.

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*rarely

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*Harry Potter

*67. Fly or road trip?
*Road trip for the trip, but Flying will get you to more places. 

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
It's hard to say, because Disney owns so much. A movie that's obviously Disney? Toy Story

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
sleep eventually


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*No.*

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*LOL.*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
*Single.*

4. What's the last movie you saw?
*Adam.*

6. What is your middle name?
*Starts with a J.*

7. Who have you talked to most today?
*Dad.*

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*No.*

10. Color of your shirt?
*Green with random stains.*

11. I'm always ...
*Procrastinating.*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*Don't know to be sure... Define 'true'.*

14. Whats your favorite season?
*Wet/Summer.*

15. How do you feel right now?
:blank

16. Are you a bad influence?
*I'm a good influence!*

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*Depends.*

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
*Of course.*

23. what artist is on?
*None.*

24. Are your grades good?
*No, they're sh**house.*

25. Do you hate anyone?
*No.*

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*No.*

28. Last time you went out to eat?
*Over a week ago.*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*Good God no!!!*

34. What did you do last night?
*Last... night...?*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*Was, back in 2006... Don't know what happened.*

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*Pass.*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*Stationery.*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*A purple jumper.*

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
I sing in the toilet.*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*No, don't believe in metaphysical drivel.*

49. Can you sing?
*Yes but like a 16 year old internet troll with sinus problems being strangled.*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*Appearancewise yes.*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*Europe yes, Africa no.*

55. Do you know how to knit?
*No.*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*Eating spaghetti.*

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*Neither. I'm not "into" ice cream.*

61. Physics or chemistry?
*Physics.*

62. Facebook or Myspace?
*Facebook.*

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*Sometimes.*

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*None.*

67. Fly or road trip?
*Fly to the other side of the world then road trip!*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*The Lion King.*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
*Chill.*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Nonexistent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
No idea

6. What is your middle name?
Anne

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom, Aunt and Grandma. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Not anymore did when I was a kid .

10. Color of your shirt?
Purple

11. I'm always ...
Anxious and Worrying.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Very Few.

14.Whats your favorite season?
Fall.

15. How do you feel right now?
Depressed.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who it is and what they want.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Nope.

23. what artist is on?
None.

24. Are your grades good?
Not in school. Yicks that brought back flah backs lol.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Hate is a strong word. There are probably a couple people I should but no. That would only hurt me more.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No best friend .

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Don't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
NO

34. What did you do last night?
Nothing.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Umm but nothing bad .

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Animal Crossing/City Folk

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A fan.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Not at all.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I can be.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Notta.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None

67. Fly or road trip?
Either.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Don't have one.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Some old boring **** lol.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Annie

6. What is your middle name?
rather not say

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
white

11. I'm always ...
singing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
probably none...I thought they were true at the time though

14. Whats your favorite season?
spring

15. How do you feel right now?
sad

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
ANYTHING? No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
not to my face

23. what artist is on?
Adele

24. Are your grades good?
when I was in school, yeah

25. Do you hate anyone?
no...hate is a strong word

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a few weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
yes

34. What did you do last night?
listen to music, watch tv, eat

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a drink

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
skittles

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not sure

49. Can you sing?
yes, it's my favourite thing to do

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
both

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
we don't have those here :-/

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none

67. Fly or road trip?
a road trip would be fun

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
dunno

70. What are your plans for tonight?
zilch


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Bad

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Can't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Jo

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Brother 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope. I've only carved a pumpkin once in art class--- it was a disaster. 

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue

11. I'm always ...
Lazy

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
No one. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
Well, I was just tired. Now I'm rather pissed. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think so. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I guess? Depends on what it is. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Probably.

23. what artist is on?
No one

24. Are your grades good?
Yup.

25. Do you hate anyone?
I dislike a lot of people.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I think so. Never get on anymore.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Sunday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope.

34. What did you do last night?
Sat around... doing nothing.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A t-shirt.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Two T-shirts. XD

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes, rarely.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I believe everyone is capable in being with someone else. Not really sure if I'd call them soulmates though. 

49. Can you sing?
I like to think I can, but not really. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching That 70's Show.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Or

61. Physics or chemistry?
Or

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Not usually

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
It's between Hercules, Tarzan, and Fox and the Hound. 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Nothing. =/


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

6. What is your middle name?
Thomas

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My girlfriend, on skype

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
white if i'm staying in, black if im going out

11. I'm always ...
changing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
8 or so

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
yes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
For 3 people, yeah

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
probably

23. what artist is on?
Arch Enemy

24. Are your grades good?
B's mostly

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes, 2 people

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no
28. Last time you went out to eat?
Erm, about a week ago, for my birthday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
not much of anything

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no, first 2 seasons were good though

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Battlestar Galactica miniseries

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A pint

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in the former and have been to the latter

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Who, what?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry, for 'splodes

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook
63. Do you wear any jewelery?
a ring
66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
They are all terrible

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


Mmm, thread necromancy from 2008 all the way


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*No.*

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*Dead.*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
*Single.*

4. What's the last movie you saw?
*The Pianist.*

6. What is your middle name?
*Andrew.*

7. Who have you talked to most today?
*Waffle. (Ugh.)*

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*No.*

10. Color of your shirt?
*Black.*

11. I'm always ...
*Thinking.*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*A handful.*

14. Whats your favorite season?
*Winter, with autumn as a close second.*

15. How do you feel right now?
*Dirty. (In the sense that I need to take a shower.)*

16. Are you a bad influence?
*Generally, no.*

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*For some specific people, yes.*

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
*Yep.*

23. what artist is on?
*Dinosaur Jr.*

24. Are your grades good?
*More or less.*

25. Do you hate anyone?
*No.*

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*Nope.*

28. Last time you went out to eat?
*Last week, I think.*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*Nope.*

34. What did you do last night?
*Writing, music, a movie.*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*No.*

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*Pass.*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*Tea.*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*A spot on the roster of a university.*

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
*No.*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*No.*

49. Can you sing?
*Definitely not.*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*Yes, sometimes.*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*Yes, the latter.*

55. Do you know how to knit?
*No.*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*Listening to music.*

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*Baskin Robbins, I suppose.*

61. Physics or chemistry?
*Ugh, chemistry. Caesium, baby.*

62. Facebook or Myspace?
*Neither.*

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*No.*

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*Lord of the Rings.*

67. Fly or road trip?
*Depends on where I'm going.*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*Don't really have a favorite.*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
*I think I'll play some chess with myself. Forever alone.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
HELL YES. She's like 80 years old. From my bedroom window you can actually see her kitchen, and every night she does the dishes...man it's just so sexy.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Epic Movie

6. What is your middle name?
John

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Using my voice? Me. Typing? Dreamer86

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Depressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Many, more than one now (a couple on this site)

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Eh, hopeless, lonely.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Are you asking me if i'd jump into the water in the middle of the ocean where the water is 5km deep without goggles on and without any scuba equipment to get the 5 cent coin someone dropped down there that is now at the bottom of the ocean? Then yes, clearly.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Andrei Gavrilov

24. Are your grades good?
Not really

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last sunday.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
NO

34. What did you do last night?
Nothing at all.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Men's health magazine.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Mum bought be a chocolate croissant....yum.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
Well technically, yes. But it is against the law, it's like committing homicide and vandalizing.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Hell no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
No idea

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nope

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
...That's too tough.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
No idea.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No, they're a family of ultra-conservatives, nothing exciting there.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Great

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Tangled

6. What is your middle name?
Do not have one.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Stephen

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No. I buy them like a normal person.

10. Color of your shirt?
red

11. I'm always ...
Tapping my foot! Make me stop!

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
11 or so

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring or Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry

16. Are you a bad influence?
Sometimes.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
I refuse to admit.

24. Are your grades good?
Not last semester, really.

25. Do you hate anyone?
One person sometimes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
2 days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No. I don't own any CDs. :/

34. What did you do last night?
Slept at a decent time, surprisingly.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no. idc about tv series much.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a frappucino

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
My mom bought me flip flops.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I believe everyone has the opportunity to become someone's soulmate.

49. Can you sing?
I used to be able to, I sang at the Kennedy Center once.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Not really, unless its at my job.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes. Does the airport count? :b

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes, slightly.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
talking to my brother

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
hmm, haven't eaten either even though they're both near my house. will conduct this experiment tomorrow.

61. Physics or chemistry?
or

62. Facebook or Myspace?
fb

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
A necklace

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR>HP>SW

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the Beast > Pocahontas > Mulan

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Watch a movie and then sleep.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
yes

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
decent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
hmm

4. What's the last movie you saw?
true grit

6. What is your middle name?
alian

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, never dont even celebrate halloween

10. Color of your shirt?
white

11. I'm always ...
chilled to the max

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
not sure

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer 

15. How do you feel right now?
tired need some sleep 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
no

23. what artist is on?
maroon 5

24. Are your grades good?
decent

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
dont have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last night

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
not much of anything

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
fail...i think

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
sweet tea

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
some food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not eveyone

49. Can you sing?
a little

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
im a pig kinda

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no,

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
lord of the rings

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
toy story

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing I guess?


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Ew uke

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Stable

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Grown Ups

6. What is your middle name?
Ann

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My parents 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
We used to, but lately we haven't :/

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey

11. I'm always ...
Smiling 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Ugh, tons. When I fall for people I always fall too hard :'(

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer!

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
Heck no!

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Of course!

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A few times

23. what artist is on?
Taylor Swift

24. Are your grades good?
3.8 GPA, I think that's pretty good 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Unfortunately yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Saturday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes 

34. What did you do last night?
Slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass with flying colors!

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
No idea

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Parking permit

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Of course <3

49. Can you sing?
I can, but am I good? Well...

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I can be.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Brushing my teeth

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly. Who doesn't love complimentary peanuts?

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
All of them! 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Yes Please. Neighbours are brothers & all living under one roof... one's a personal trainer and he's has a gorgous body.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Stupid.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
All 3. Lol.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Havn't watched a movie in a long time.

6. What is your middle name?
Unpronounceable.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My consultant.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Wtf.

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always ...
Staring.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One guy who I have a crush on is constantly on my mind, so I feel alot for him.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer for sure. 

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Sometimes. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Yes.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Plenty of times.

23. what artist is on?
Jboogie. My man.

24. Are your grades good?
Nope.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Never.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
No idea

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Dunno.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yep.

49. Can you sing?
Yes.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, sometimes.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Wtf.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither. 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Neither.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
None.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nah.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Strained. 

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Talking to someone.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Blow.

6. What is your middle name?
Philippe.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
A friend of mine.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I haven't done that kind of stuff in years. This year I shall!

10. Color of your shirt?
Brown.

11. I'm always ...
Dazed and confused. 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Three.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall.

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Sometimes.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Maybe. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I've been called every word in the book, many times.

23. What artist is on?
Radiohead.

24. Are your grades good?
They're all pretty good except for math.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Probably years ago. Myspace isn't that big here...

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Today.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nah.

34. What did you do last night?
Sat around, had a few beers with some friends, then went home. Pretty boring.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nah.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Fail.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A cheeseburger and some clothes.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Some books. 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Very much so.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins.

61. Physics or chemistry?
This stuff makes me cry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
A ring.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings, easily!

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Going to bed soon.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Umm nooo

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
It's just there

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Hall pass....it was alright surprisely it had good music in it

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Nobody

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
inattentive....unsatisfied.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I would say one but he didn't like me back....:/ It was just a strong crush

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
Well since I am doing this I must be bored. My stomach is being weird. This is gonna be a looooong night.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't think soo....I don't do anything bad

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Maybe in a sense...I'm way to forgiving and can't seem too hold grudges 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
sure

23. what artist is on?
Empire of the sun

24. Are your grades good?
No..nonexistent lol

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Who's best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I think on Monday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes I do

34. What did you do last night?
The same thing I always do..go on here forever, watch a little tv...and just lay thinking ahhh

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Don't know

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I sometimes do if a good song comes on

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Nope

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nope..have you seen my room? It's like my mind..scatter brain...I leave old cups in here lol

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No maybe one day...Maybe

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music on my great headphones

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
They both suck

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No..I'm not like any girl

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hmm..Lady and the tramp...Emperors new groove

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Oh just gonna try and distract myself and maybe find something to do.


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
My neighbor is sonic ... I think not.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Awful

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I've got my eye on someone 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Just finished Hope Floats, loveee it.

6. What is your middle name?
Blake

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Probably my dogs...sad day. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I've never gotten to carve a pumpkin, always wanted to though.

10. Color of your shirt?
Orange

11. I'm always ...
Clenching my teeth :/

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I don't know really

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel great

16. Are you a bad influence?
not at all

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Of course

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yeah, idk what it is...but yes.

23. what artist is on?
Bush

24. Are your grades good?
Grades were always good

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Nah

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Monday, I think

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes! 

34. What did you do last night?
Slept like a baby

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
noooo

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Hot fries!

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
husband bought me a coach purse while back.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Always.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes, I do

49. Can you sing?
God no LOL

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
All the time

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Never

55. Do you know how to knit?
nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to Bush

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yeah

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
'arry Po'uh 

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
the lion king

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Play video games, and eat my life away


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No I'm a Christian 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Demonic

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Eh, maybe............... I really don't remember Lol

6. What is your middle name?
Like I'm gonna tell lol

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Lucia, Kristen, Laura

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I've never carved one. I like smashing them Lol.

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Shadow Boxing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1

14. Whats your favorite season?
Who knows man

15. How do you feel right now?
:yes

16. Are you a bad influence?
I hope not

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Probably

20. Have you ever been called a ***?
No one has ever swore at me I don't think. :stu

23. what artist is on?
Black Sabbath

24. Are your grades good?
Depends on if I felt like trying at all, but usually they were anyway.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Not Sure

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Don't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
How should I know?

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Monster Energy: Assault 24oz

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes absolutely

49. Can you sing?
Yeah right lol

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes and No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
NO!

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Just doin' what I do

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't care

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
None son

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars!!!

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Who knows man

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Its already 2:40 so I'm gonna get some sleep hopefully, and continue thanking my lord and savior Jesus Christ for all that he has given me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
If I had a good reason to do it

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Shrooms

6. What is your middle name?
Karoliina

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I've never done that

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Sad

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
0

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Depressed and nervous 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Probably not

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Why I see only censored text..?

23. what artist is on?
Hollywood Undead

24. Are your grades good?
No

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Don't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Chocolate and hairspray

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I want to believe 

49. Can you sing?
No, I have horrible voice

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
What are they..?

61. Physics or chemistry?
I hate both of them

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Every day

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I dunno...

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Maybe watch some movie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Uh, no she's like 100

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Platonic

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Cats & Dogs The Revenge of Kitty Galore

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Me

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Never done it

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Exhausted

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
Maybe

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Apparently

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Possibly, i can't see behind all those stars.

23. what artist is on?
Gutalax

24. Are your grades good?
All C, D and U.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't have friends

28. Last time you went out to eat?
No idea

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope

34. What did you do last night?
What I'm doing now, sitting down listening to music

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
New Computer

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Don't know

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nope

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Nope

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Ha! My room's a mess, so i guess not

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Sitting

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Uh, Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nope

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Neither

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
:um

70. What are your plans for tonight?
What I'm doing now


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Terrible

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Breakfast Club

6. What is your middle name?
Peter

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My best friend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Happy

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Probably

23. what artist is on?
Broken Social Scene

24. Are your grades good?
The're Average

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
2 weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Sleep

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Wireless Headphones

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Yes, just not well

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Not at all lol

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in europe, never been to africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hunchback of Notredame

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I don't have any


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have. :lol )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
great

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Ann

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My sister 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
nervous, worrying

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel good

16. Are you a bad influence?
I hope not

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Bob Dylan

24. Are your grades good?
they were above average

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yeah

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Wednesday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
Knit

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I used to be

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Vintage sunglasses! 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Coffee

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
Yes, I love to sing anyway 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes! 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins, never had Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
I don't have either, so I wouldn't know which to prefer

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars!

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Probably The Little Mermaid

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Knitting and watching a movie probably


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Good. Another distraction.

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
No idea

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Someone's lover but not partner. Another's friend spouse

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Brief Encounter

6. What is your middle name?
one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Verbally? Mary 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Navy

11. I'm always ...
Too sensitive

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
A couple

14. Whats your favorite season?
Don't know

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired and frustrated it's prevented me working 

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Of course not

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Someone singing California Dreaming

24. Are your grades good?
The best at one point

25. Do you hate anyone?
They're not worth it

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
This evening

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No 

34. What did you do last night?
Physics research

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A meal

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I don't use showers

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Don't know

49. Can you sing?
Sometimes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I'm there now (not Africa)

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Eh?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Not often

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Don't really know them

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Bed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
with a frying pan

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Ancient history

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Its kind of a funny story

6. What is your middle name?
Michael

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Noone

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Listening to music

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
A few maybe, it's hard to say.

14. Whats your favorite season?
(Australian) Winters

15. How do you feel right now?
Like i'm supposed to be doing something else

16. Are you a bad influence?
Not really, I don't have many people to influence

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
anything? 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
probably

23. what artist is on?
The Radio Dept.

24. Are your grades good?
n/a

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
n/a

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Several months, not including lunch breaks.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Tried to take over the world. Failed.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass, surprisingly.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A beer 2 weeks ago. :blank

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Bottle of wine for my birthday

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes, I sing whenever noone is listening

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not everyone

49. Can you sing?
yesh

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
HA!

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins, I don't know Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chem

62. Facebook or Myspace?
N/a

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
A watch, rarely

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOTR

67. Fly or road trip?
Either

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Aladdin

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Blank


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Eww. no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
chaotic

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
seeing someone

4. What's the last movie you saw?
sex and the city 2

6. What is your middle name?
don't wanna say here.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, I'm not very skilled with knives.

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
worrying about some stupid sh!t I have no control over. 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
maybe one?

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Sleepy, but not wanting to go to sleep.

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Once or twice, hehe.

23. what artist is on?
on what? I'm listening to fiona apple at the moment though.

24. Are your grades good?
They're good. for the most part, anyway.

25. Do you hate anyone?
yep

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last night

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes, I have all of them except her most recent. 

34. What did you do last night?
Xmas shopped and ate at cici's pizza, lol

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
passss ssss

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A kindle fire

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Socks

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
maybe?

49. Can you sing?
that's a no.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, a clean home is a happy home. lol

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
nope, but maybe someday.

55. Do you know how to knit?
nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
browsing other websites

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry. I rocked at high school Chem I!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
??

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sitting in and watching tv and posting on this site lol


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Married.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single and forever alone.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I don't know.

6. What is your middle name?
I'm not telling.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself. :blank

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No. I wish i did, it's fun.

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue

11. I'm always ...
breathing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
No one.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Probably summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Depressed, unhappy with life, alone, bored of everything, sick of everything

16. Are you a bad influence?
Sometimes. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Usually.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Sure.

23. what artist is on?
Simon and Garfunkel

24. Are your grades good?
Average.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend and I don't know anyone who uses myspace.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last week.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes.

34. What did you do last night?
Made food for myself, played games and then slept.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Potatoes, onions, carrots, celery, milk, cheese, eggs

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
christmas gifts

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. Or maybe they do, but my soulmate is probably dead.

49. Can you sing?
I can sing, but it's really bad.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Eating snacks.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Whatever one costs less.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither. 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Ewwwwwwww.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Hardly ever.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
All of them.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Probably Lion king

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I have no idea.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No. That's just inappropriate.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Not Sure.

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Not looking.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Rango.

6. What is your middle name?
Sebastian.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My Dad.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, I don't celebrate Halloween.

10. Color of your shirt?
Red.

11. I'm always ...
Thinking.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Too many to count.

14. What's your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Curious

16. Are you a bad influence?
Depends

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Of course.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Depends on what's under the asterisks.

23. what artist is on?
Chevelle, in my mind.

24. Are your grades good?
I think so. I've gotten rejected from my dream school but got accepted to some pretty good schools.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No. Disdain is not in my nature.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't know if I have a best friend, more like individuals with whom I converse with on a trivial level.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Not sure.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Worry about today's shadowing opportunity.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, sorry. Next Contestant.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Random stuff from Mc Donald's Dollar Menu.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Toothpaste.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Can you rephrase the question?

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Don't know.

49. Can you sing?
Yes.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, sometimes I let it go completely.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey.
Thinking about this survey.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
This survey is missing number 59.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics. 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Does a rosary count?

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Futurama.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Rango.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Think about my future goals and see what I can do to attain them.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
NO!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
peachy

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
talkingish

4. What's the last movie you saw?
_Plains, Trains, & Automobiles_

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my supervisor, I guess

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
aqua

11. I'm always ...
breathing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I don't know

14. Whats your favorite season?
spring maybe

15. How do you feel right now?
immature, awkward, sad, and lonely

16. Are you a bad influence?
maybe, depends on who you ask

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
"anything" no

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes

23. what artist is on?
Mike Judge? :b

24. Are your grades good?
semiso

25. Do you hate anyone?
Not really.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
If so, I'm unaware of it.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a couple weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
chatted with friend and slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
I'm _pretty_ sure I'd pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a sandwich

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
spray fixative

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
meh

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
yes

55. Do you know how to knit?
I can cast on...beyond that, no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
laying in bed

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
probably physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
rarely

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Of the ones that I know are Disney (they own a lot of things I wouldn't expect to be Disney) I'll say _Monster's, Inc._

70. What are your plans for tonight?
sleep


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Coexisting.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Frankie & Alice.

6. What is your middle name?
Ashley.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My Dad.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I've never carved a pumpkin.

10. Color of your shirt?
White.

11. I'm always ...
Using my thinking cap.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Two or Three.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored.

16. Are you a bad influence?
I don't like to think so.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on what that entails. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes.

23. what artist is on?
Coldplay.

24. Are your grades good?
More or less. A's and B's.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Maybe she still does, if she hasn't deleted it.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Forever ago. Around October.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes.

34. What did you do last night?
Baked cookies.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass, unless it's rigged.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Books.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Shoes.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe.

49. Can you sing?
Not well.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Not yet.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Not much.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins. Never been to Coldstone, so.....

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither? Chemistry. Never taken Physics.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook. Myspace is a distant memory.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings.

67. Fly or road trip?
Depends on where I'm going. Road trips are fun though.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Lion King.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Read and then go to sleep.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?[/B]
Nope.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorced.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Saw :b

6. What is your middle name?
Ciara

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My friend Ana.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope.

10. Color of your shirt?
Red.

11. I'm always ...
Moody.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
A few.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall.

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Not really.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I suppose.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes.

23. What artist is on?
None.

24. Are your grades good?
I'm a Drop Out. They were decent before though. Not great but not terrible.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Nope.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
God I can't even remember... Couple of Months ago?

33. Do you have one or more Britney Spears cd?
Nope.

34. What did you do last night?
Stayed on the computer & then went to bed.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

*(Where the hell are 37 to 41?)*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Penguin Gloves for my friend Ana.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Cute lil' bag for makeup.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. You just develop a relationship with someone & hope that it lasts.

49. Can you sing?
Nope.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes. Depends on my mood.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing to be honest...

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins. Never been to Coldstone.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Ugh. Neither!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nope. I own necklaces & bracelets but never wear them anymore.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter. I've never got into the other 2.

67. Fly or road trip?
Neither.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't have a favorite.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Nothing. Just going to bed.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

"70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have.)"

　
70? Lol! Only 41 here. Who came up with this? Guaranteed!? Hahaha! I'd hate to probe the mind of whoever came up with it. Learn to count!
　

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I don't even know who my neighbor is. Plus I live in an apartment building, so I'm unsure as to what would constitute as a neighbor in my case.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
None.

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
By myself

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Spartacus

5. What is your middle name?
Michael

6. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself obviously.

7. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I've never carved one, much less every year.

8. Color of your shirt?
Black. Always black.

9. I'm always...
Existing. Until I'm not.

10. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Maybe one, but I'm not sure. If you don't include myself, that is.

11. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

12. How do you feel right now?
Mentally and emotionally disoriented, yet somewhat decent.

13. Are you a bad influence?
Probably in some cases. But I would more accurately say I'm no influence (as much as that pains me to say...).

14. Would you do anything for someone else?
Anything? No.

15. Have you ever been called a *****?
I've never been called "5 asterisks". What are you trying to ask what I've been called?

16. what artist is on?
The Cranberries

17. Are your grades good?
They were exceptional during my first half of schooling. Then they took a complete nosedive afterwards, despite the fact that I'm more intelligent than most. I've never truly recovered from my terrible grades though. Sucks.

18. Do you hate anyone?
Oh, of course. But hating them would just give them that power, so, no, now that I've thought about it.

19. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Maybe my former best friends have had one, but I'm not sure.

20. Last time you went out to eat?
Would've been today, but I was out too late.

21. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
A 14 year old made this interview. How humbling

22. What did you do last night?
Drink and walk around town. Would've done that to an even stronger degree, but it was raining and I was overwhelmingly tired. Oh well.

23. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never gave even the slightest **** about shows like Lost.

24. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Would like to say I'd fail it to up my badass credentials, but of course, I would pass.

25. What's the last thing you bought?
Your mom.

26. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Lol.

27. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes. If only they could just see me now!

28. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Lol, no.

29. Can you sing?
I'd like to think I'm pretty good, but I'm way too self-conscious to really put myself out there.

30. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Big time.

31. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No, but I would really like to travel extensively to both those places, as well as Asia and everywhere else.

32. Do you know how to knit?
Once I turn into an 80 year-old grandma-ma I will!

33. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Trying to psychicly turn back the clock, so it's not super late.

34. Baskin Robbins or Cold Stone?
Never had Cold Stone, but I think BR would win anyway.

35. Physics or chemistry?
I'm probably more geared (get it? hahaha!) towards physics.

36. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither. I don't conform.

37. Do you wear any jewelery?
Oh, those nice bracelets and necklaces!

38. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star TREK. LOTR is cool too.

39. Fly or road trip?
Depends. Within the country, it's road.

40. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Can't remember. The Lion King is pretty up there.

41. What are your plans for tonight?
Drink and listen to I-Tunes on shuffle. Should be fun!


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Ewwww.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorce

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
...euurghh

6. What is your middle name?
Jo ._.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Light gray

11. I'm always ...
Yeah exactly. .....
Dot dot dot dot dot. Dott. 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Mom- strong angry ones
*someone else- same


14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Eeuurrrgh

16. Are you a bad influence?
Probably . Yes . 
Not in an actions way..in a non
action wise way. I am not assertive.


19. Would you do anything for someone else? Like what?

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes. =D

23. What artist is on?
Maroon 5

24. Are your grades good?
They are perfect. No they don't exist.

25. Do you hate anyone?
no.............

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? I have a best friend?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Lunch.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes

34. What did you do last night?
I worked..and slept..

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a coconut bar

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 40 dollars

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yeah

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes.  !!!

49. Can you sing?
Yes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nooo

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? England

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
My cd player just died so now
I'm awake at 1am not sleeping before I
Go to work at 7am. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Metaphysics =D 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Real life

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nose stud

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
The first one. 

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Pocahontas. Mulan.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
stew in my frustrations and dread of tomorrow.


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
My father-in-law...hmmmm...NO

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorced

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I'm really not that fond of movies...

6. What is your middle name?
Leanne

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Mark

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No...I'm not American

10. Color of your shirt?
I'm wearing a dress

11. I'm always ...
Going to be a female

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Countless 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Content

16. Are you a bad influence?
No 

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A what?

23. What artist is on?
Nothing

24. Are your grades good?
You don't get graded in your 30's

25. Do you hate anyone?
Of course

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? 
I don't have a best friend and if I did...they wouldn't be my friend if they had a myspace

28. Last time you went out to eat?
2 weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No...but I saw her in concert and she was sh*t

34. What did you do last night?
I was on SAS chat of course :teeth

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
God no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Tomatoes 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 
Mum bought me a top for Chrissy

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yep

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Sure, why not?

49. Can you sing?
I think I can sing...but it's probably unlikely

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Cleanliness...I can leave dishes unwashed for a week...
Organisation...FREAK CITY

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I would love to go...who want's to come with me?

55. Do you know how to knit?
Doesn't everybody? I learnt to knit in primary school

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
I just ate a packet of sweet chilli chips 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither...they both suck

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None...they all suck

67. Fly or road trip?
Both!!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't like Disney movies...they suck

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep :clap


----------



## NegativeCreep (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Crappy.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Pee Wee's Big Adventure
6. What is your middle name?
N'Dea (horrible, I know)

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My dog.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
I never carve pumpkins.

10. Color of your shirt?
White.

11. I'm always ...
...on the internet.
13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Zero. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter/Fall. You get to wear nice jackets.

15. How do you feel right now?
I'm okay...

16. Are you a bad influence?
No. I don't think I am.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who that someone is.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No, but I've been called an *******.

23. what artist is on?
HIM

24. Are your grades good?
All A's

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
My what?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Probably earlier this year.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
nope.avi

34. What did you do last night?
The same thing I do every night. Sit at my computer.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A pack of Clayton guitar picks.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A hat.
44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes.

49. Can you sing?
Not really. I enjoy doing it though.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I'd like to go to Europe.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.
58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to a live CD.
60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins. I like the gum ice cream.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Just a necklace.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LOtR
67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't have one.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I plan on sleeping.


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

cool


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Hellish

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 2

6. What is your middle name?
Emily

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My best friend 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
YES. And do a damn good job of it too.

10. Color of your shirt?
Yellow

11. I'm always ...
strange

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Lazy

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on the person

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
I don't know what that is. Yes.

23. what artist is on?
Paul Simon

24. Are your grades good?
hahahahaha No.

25. Do you hate anyone?
YES. Would you like my list?

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
They'd better hope they don't. Or I'll kill em.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes.

34. What did you do last night?
Send college applications

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never seen it

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a burrito

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A humidifier

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. I don't. 

49. Can you sing?
Not well

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
ALWAYS AND FOREVER.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Procrastinating

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Paperclip necklace

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I don't have one

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Finish an essay


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope. 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Precarious. 

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Don 2.

6. What is your middle name?
Kishore.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My sister.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, we don't really do much for Halloween except hand out candy.

10. Color of your shirt?
Brown.

11. I'm always ...
Humming.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One.

14. What's your favorite season?
Spring.

15. How do you feel right now?
Nervous.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Probably not.

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Not anything, but some things.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not to my face.

23. what artist is on?
Christina Perri (hides)

24. Are your grades good?
Yeah, quite.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No... Facebook.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Can't remember.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Write essays.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never seen the show.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass with flying colors.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Can't remember.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
See above.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
All day erry day. 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
I like to think so.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes. I loved it. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey.
Nothing.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
All of the above, please.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Lion King.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Finish my essays.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey SAS been a while, than again it's always a while with me, I've been so busy trying to put my life together and dealing with other area's of my life that I just haven't found myself here. Need to start making an effort to be here more often but anyways I'm here now. 

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Do you have time to read an autobiography? lol one word comes to mind complex. Was raised by my mom and grandmother and they had and still have a really complex relationship that goes all the way back to my mom's childhood.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken by the lovely Lindsay- Today in fact is our anniversary 1 year ago today we truly fell in love. 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
This shouldn't be happening to me at my age but I forget

6. What is your middle name?
Leonard- after my grandfather 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Only my girlfriend and mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Except for grade school I've never carved a pumpkin 

10. Color of your shirt?
orange-how's that for irony? 

11. I'm always ...
nervous. There are times when I'm nervous and times when I'm calm 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Only my girlfriend she is the only person I have ever truly felt a connection with.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored to tears.


16. Are you a bad influence?
I certainly wouldn't want any young person to ever emulate me, sure I'm very well mannered, I say please and thank you, may I please, may I please be excused etc; and I'm a compassionate, caring, and sensitive person who feels empathy towards others and cares about the people who are going through real hard ships in the world and I want young people to look up to that but just not the way I'm living my life right now.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Lindsay, I've never loved anyone the way I love her and I think I would give anything for her. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Been a long time.

23. what artist is on?
Babybird 

24. Are your grades good?

When I was in school I maintained a good enough averages throughout high school to graduate only area I really struggled in was math

25. Do you hate anyone?
Child Molesters/Child Killers, Rapist, for a life time my father he's the only person I ever held a personal vendetta against but hating eats at your soul it's a waste of energy, I realized if I'm living for hate than I'm giving that person my valuable time, I can't allow them to dominate my thinking. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
She had a facebook but she decided after some time to delete her account and that would of course be my girlfriend 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Saturday at my sisters place for Christmas

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Spent time with my girlfriend, watched some basketball, read, the usual

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A GeorgeTown Jacket on Boxing Day

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Different varieties of Sleeman Beer for Christmas

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
All the time

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I use to but I know that many people die without ever getting that chance so I don't think everyone has a soul mate but there are those like myself who are very fortunate to find the one's we want to spend our lives with.

49. Can you sing?

For years and years I thought I was the George Michael Esque singer, I use to think I had a good voice but I realized I also have an accent, hard to tell when I hear myself because I sound nothing like what I do when I listen to myself in recordings, I can hear myself and my accent to me makes my singing voice sound terrible. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I am the complete opposite of my grandmother, I don't let myself get worried about all that. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
My family is from South Africa but I have never been and I've never been to Europe.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching a movie on Youtube it's about a Police officer who finds himself on the wrong side of the law when he goes undercover in a gang and ends up on the wrong side of the law when he's tried for killing a fellow cop who had been selling illegal firearms to minors.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
I use to wear an earring 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars 

67. Fly or road trip?
Have never flown

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Fantasia 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Celebrate my anniversary with my girlfriend.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Terrible.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Fast Five

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My lil sis. ^_^

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Light Blue

11. I'm always ...
Daydreaming

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Annoyed

16. Are you a bad influence?
Absolutely 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Maybe, depends on a lot of things.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Probably.

23. what artist is on?
What? I'm currently listening to Bassnectar, if that's the question.

24. Are your grades good?
I'm not in school, but no they never were.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Meh, not really

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
More like, do I have a best friend. |:

28. Last time you went out to eat?
S***, I can't even remember.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Watch TV all day err day.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I haven't bought anything in a long *** time

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Clothes.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not really... 

49. Can you sing?
Yes, but good? No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Music, updating games n stuf.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics, I guess

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Lion King

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Game all night.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbour?
No way

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Umm okay...ish

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Richie Rich lol

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mum and dad 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No only done it like twice I think

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey

11. I'm always ...
Anxious, depressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired 

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who, but I do quite a lot for people

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yep

23. what artist is on?
My Morning Jacket

24. Are your grades good?
They were al right at school, but terrible in college

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Doubt it

28. Last time you went out to eat?
No idea

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Sat at home on the computer :/

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Fail 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A christmas present for my friend

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I guess many different things for christmas

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Used to

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I hope so 

49. Can you sing?
I'm not awful at it

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yea, with certain things

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe and I have seen quiet a lot of it, never been to Africa though

55. Do you know how to knit?
I did when I was little but can't remember now

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Who?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Hate both

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars!

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip!! 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Don't know

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Go to sleep lol


----------



## TheAnonymousOne (Oct 30, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Scott pilgrim vs the world

6. What is your middle name?
Christian

7. Who have you talked to the most today?
My best friend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue

11. I'm always ...
Stressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
Rarely

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
It all depends

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not really

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
terrible, except math

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I dont know

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yeserday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
not much of anything

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Kinda

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
I don't remember

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Relatively

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
London

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Cold stone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Can't think of any

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Ew, no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken forever <3

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Some horror movie

6. What is your middle name?
Ariana

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my bf

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, usually I don't ever but this year I did

10. Color of your shirt?
black and white tank top with skulls

11. I'm always ...
me

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Only one

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall or summer

15. How do you feel right now?
hmmmn alright

16. Are you a bad influence?
I use to be... Not anymore

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and what it is 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yup

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
n/a

25. Do you hate anyone?
no just strongly dislike someone

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last saturday! 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
nothing really, hang out with my bf and neighbor for a bit

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
no lol 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
idk

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
food probably

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no, too paranoid to

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
maybe

49. Can you sing?
yes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yes 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I wish

55. Do you know how to knit?
nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
tv

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
I don't like science

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
yes, all the time (lip ring)

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
star wars

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I have way to many favorites

70. What are your plans for tonight?
sleep lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
this one chick i used to be friends was his first girlfriend and she said he was crazy. so nah man; he's not even that hot.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
great.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single, but my heart is taken. i just don't wanna date him ;.;

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Scary Movie 2

6. What is your middle name?
Hacer

7. Who have you talked to most today?
mom?

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
nah

10. Color of your shirt?
grey, but it's a dress..

11. I'm always ...
distra-whoa man check out these peanuts !

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One. I've had many crushes and thought I was in love with them, but it was just infatuation. I rarely fall in love, so yeah.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer/Spring and Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
coldish

16. Are you a bad influence?
Depends on who's asking

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
maybe.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes.

23. what artist is on?
Marvin Gaye

24. Are your grades good?
Hahahah

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yeah, but it's rare for me to since i try to have a snow white-like attitude on people.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
who even uses myspace anymore lol

28. Last time you went out to eat?
err, idr.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
yes. 

34. What did you do last night?
i dont even remember honestly and im not even a hardcore partier.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
nahh

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
uh idk

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
my mom got me a mint hot chocolate and cinn. raisin bagel with cream cheese from dunkin' donuts

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
ya boyyy

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yes.

49. Can you sing?
i had a great voice when i was little, but idk i dont think i do, but some people say otherwise.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
not really

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
i've been to europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
my parents and sister really want me to learn lol

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to 'isn't she lovely' by stevie wonder

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
coldstone, baby.

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
i always forget

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
harry potter

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
oh gosh, i have so many! aristocats, snow white, beauty and the beast, and so many more

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I plan on eating the peanuts and raisins my mother gave me


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
nonexistent since my dad is dead

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single as of january 1

4. What's the last movie you saw?
home alone 2 

6. What is your middle name?
suzanne

7. Who have you talked to most today?
talked to my mom on skype

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
blue

11. I'm always ...
tired and hungry

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
several. only one ive ever considered marrying.

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
sick... i have a cold

16. Are you a bad influence?
no!

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends who it is

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
??

23. what artist is on?
no one

24. Are your grades good?
they were generally good

25. Do you hate anyone?
no one in particular... i hate some groups of people though (child molesters)

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last month

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
a whole lotta nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass, unless you count psychotropic drugs

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
chinese takeout

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
my mom bought me a new power cord

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
watching tv

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
earrings sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
flying

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
the fox and the hound

70. What are your plans for tonight?
same as last night... a whole lotta nothin


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Yes

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Solid

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Forrest Gump

6. What is your middle name?
I don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Never have

10. Color of your shirt?
Gray

11. I'm always ...
Daydreaming

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Like 2

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored, but happy

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who and what 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I'm guessing it's the 'b' word, and I think so

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
Average

25. Do you hate anyone?
YEAH

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have any friends

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A couple of months ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No 

34. What did you do last night?
TV

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Chips

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Chips

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Mutter

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Sure why not

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
I know the basics of sewing

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching TV

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins I guess

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook I guess

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter i guess

67. Fly or road trip?
Flying sounds cool

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Incredibles?

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Watching X-Men TAS at midnight


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
N/A

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Brother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
Quiet

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Relaxed

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. What artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
Could be better

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Monday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
TV

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Headphones

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
None

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i filled this out before, but i might as well do it again since it's something to do. 

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Strange

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Hard to Answer

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Football, but thats no movie! i don't watch movies or tv as much anymore

6. What is your middle name?
Cole

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Counselor

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope, just this year i carved a pumpkin! was so hood son!

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
On edge, anxious, nervous, worried, sad, angry

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel very good right now!

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Whats behind the ******? then all answer

23. what artist is on?
New Edition

24. Are your grades good?
They were ok WHEN i was in school, just ok

25. Do you hate anyone?
My life! <---- that's a anyone

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Myspace has been in the trash/dumps for years now, it's over!

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Couple days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Talked to friend, played Madden, ate, listened to music, watched the NFL Championship games

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope! hate tv shows, except sports 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
NFL Magazine 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes

49. Can you sing?
I try but sadly, no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Somewhat

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music and typing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Never experience either, all pick Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of The Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Can't think of any at the moment

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Same ole as it has been for the past couple years


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
okay

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
very single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Theaters - Captain America, TV - a re-watch of X-Men Origins: Wolverine

6. What is your middle name?
Mark

7. Who have you talked to most today?
mom. Only she I & my brother were home when I got up, and my brother left for school 1/2hr later (though it would likely still be mom even if bro & dad were home all day)

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Me personally? No. The family does though.

10. Color of your shirt?
White

11. I'm always ...
don't want to use a negative answer here, but *lonely* is present more often than any other "feeling".

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3

14. Whats your favorite season?
Late Spring/Early Summer or Late Summer/Early Fall --- aka, the not-so-hot parts of Summer 

15. How do you feel right now?
"blah"

16. Are you a bad influence?
depends on how good/bad the other person's behavior is :b. Mostly good I'd say though.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what <--ditto OP's answer, the variables are the key here

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
seriously? no. jokingly? all the time

23. what artist is on?
none, watching TV

24. Are your grades good?
K-12, anything less than an A was rarer than a 4-leaf clover. In college I got every letter at least once, but I'm pretty sure my cumulative GPA when I was done was in the B range.

25. Do you hate anyone?
I've never had anyone make a big enough negative impact to be hated. I'm glad for that though, I don't need any more super strong emotions taking up my brain space.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
perhaps still out there in internet land, but not actively using it (FB also deactivated)

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a meal?...um..Thanksgiving? (my family hasn't done the traditional for a while). Anything? a week or so before Xmas my mom & I got cinnabuns from the mall.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
TV, read on here, read a comic

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
definitely not. Previews looked cool to me but when I started watching the first episode I couldn't get attached.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass - now or anytime in the past, & likely future

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
_bought?_ hmm...I have no idea. I never buy anything for myself. I spent $5 to park in a regional park about a month ago, but that likely doesn't count

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
just need things - Xmas I got a pair of hiking shoes, yesterday new gym/exercise shorts 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
only if I put some music on

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Years ago maybe, but not anymore

49. Can you sing?
I don't think so, and way too self-conscious to give it a serious attempt

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
in a, my own "organized mess" sort of way.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
watching TV - Ultimate Cake Off (not much of a baker, but love the eating part )

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither! Dairy Queen & the Blizzard FTW!

61. Physics or chemistry?
depends on the degeree. Anything>Organic Chemistry, but intro chem can be cool.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
FB

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
'arry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
if purely for fun (ie: plane is faster if you have limited vacation time), road trip would be more fun. I've only really been on 1, and it was with my parents/brother. But it's free of all the strangers on a plane, you can see the surrounds better, and it likely creates more conversation.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King! (of the pre-pixar collection)

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing :/


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
God no!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
God-awful

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Don't know its name

6. What is your middle name?
James

7. Who have you talked to most today?
I haven't actually uttered a single word today, either at school or home (it's 22.57 atm)

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Brown and white stripes

11. I'm always ...
Confused

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Frustrated with my constant failings

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Alice in Chains

24. Are your grades good?
Good in the subject I'm interested in, ok to awful in those I'm not

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have any friends

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A few weeks/months ago - cant remember exactly

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Nothing whatsoever

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Some textbooks for school

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A pack of cigarettes :teeth

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes... All the time

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe, never been outside of Europe anywhere though.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music, downloading a documentary.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't know what either of them are

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
I wear a £300 ($550) Swiss Zodiac watch everywhere except my bed and shower.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Snow White

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Go to bed


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope!

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Awful

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

6. What is your middle name?
Gordon

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Well it's only 2pm and I haven't left the house, it's only been me and my Mum so probably her by default haha.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue with black and white stripes

11. I'm always ...
Bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
About ten haha

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry

16. Are you a bad influence?
Yes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yeah

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
The Fray

24. Are your grades good?
Nope, pretty average

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yep

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
None of my friends have MySpace

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Tuesday, me and my mates went to a chinese buffet restaurant

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Went out with my mates to the pub

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Crisps from the pub

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Chewing gum

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes i'm a bit OCD with organization

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe, not Africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music, charging my phone, lying on my bed and waiting for my Mum to go out so I can make myself something to eat

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't know what either of them are

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
A gold chain and I have my left ear pierced.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I hate Disney movies 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Get pissed


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I don't know my neighbours

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Failed

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
I talk to people every day

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I honestly can't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My boss

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always ...
Me

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
True strong feelings? Not many, I suppose

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
Content

16. Are you a bad influence?
Unless people are trying to learn social skills from me, no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I don't think so

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
Don't go to school

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
N/A

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Months ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Sleep

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Chocolate

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No, I'm not much of a singer

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes, I suppose

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
Used to, not anymore

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Drinking coffee

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Huh?

61. Physics or chemistry?
The lesser evil would be physics, I think

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Once again, the lesser evil is Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Oh dear. The least of all evils... hmm... I'll say Star Wars.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the Beast

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep. If I'm feeling particularly adventurous, I might go out to see a presentation.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Wouldn't even speak to them

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Mistake.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Paul

6. What is your middle name?
Ha! No. 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Can I count myself?

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No-one does here. Always wanted to try though.

10. Color of your shirt?
Black.

11. I'm always ...
Tired.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Um 2.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired. A little annoyed.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Probably have been at times.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Almost anything.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A what? Probably.

23. what artist is on?
Jesse Woods

24. Are your grades good?
Inconsistantly

25. Do you hate anyone?
Sometimes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday, if you count Subway as out.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
:no I'm offended.

34. What did you do last night?
Watched a thunder storm.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A freshly squeezed citrus and ginger juice.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Tomatoes.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes, in my head.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. 

49. Can you sing?
Highly doubt it. Never tried. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Only in the kitchen.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Never heard of Coldstone, so Baskin Robbins by default. 

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemisty!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
A little.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings.

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip! If it's with cool people.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hmm The Lion King or 101 Dalmations.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Kill a few more hours then sleep.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Muppets 

6. What is your middle name?
I don't have one...

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Hmm... my brother?

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
not really

10. Color of your shirt?
red

11. I'm always ...
tired

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
not many

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
tired and anxious, I've got kung fu class later and an uncle over

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on what it is and who it is

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes, for absolutely no reason by people I don't even know

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
A's and B's, usually A's

25. Do you hate anyone?
of course

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Wednesday I think

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A candy bar?

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A shirt

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
badly

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Now that you mention it... kinda.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yep

55. Do you know how to knit?
barely

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
playing pokemon gold version #'-'#

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Never went to either

61. Physics or chemistry?
Ugh... physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook :/

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
hmm... road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
no idea

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbour?
Probably?

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Non-existent.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
X-Men First Class

6. What is your middle name?
N/A

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope.

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey.

11. I'm always ...
Worried.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Pessimistic.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
It depends on who they are.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No...

23. what artist is on?
The Ramones

24. Are your grades good?
Terrible.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Who doesn't?

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have any friends.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A few months ago.

33. Do you have one or more Britney Spears CD?
Hell no.

34. What did you do last night?
Play Xbox.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Microsoft Points.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
No one has ever bought me anything. Not even my parents when I was a kid.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
A bit of both...

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Italy... In Assassin's Creed. *forever at home*

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
On the internet.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
No idea what either are.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars!

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly.

69. What's your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Play Xbox...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbour?
naw although he is a nice guy

2. What word describes your parents' relationship?
Split and complicated and do not live together anymore :/

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single (and have my eyes out!)

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Beavis and Butthead do America

6. What is your middle name?
Rose

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself of course

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no but I wish I did

10. Color of your shirt?
Purple 

11. I'm always ...
Upset about something

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I don't think anyone more than a crush

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Kinda happy

16. Are you a bad influence?
Kinda since I haven't done a lot in my life

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
For my sister and mom I'd do anything

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
sure

23. what artist is on?
Sixx: AM

24. Are your grades good?
They've never been anything to be proud of no

25. Do you hate anyone?
Who doesn't?

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A month ago, Taco Bell 

33. Do you have one or more Britney Spears CD?
My sister does 

34. What did you do last night?
watch TV and eat

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never seen the show

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass dude

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
New shoes, there goes the rest of my money..but I needed a new pair

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A couple nights my sis bought me a muffin

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No, I talk

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Yes but not well

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
...depends on what it is

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Not yet 

55. Do you know how to knit?
I wish

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't go out for ice cream ever but I love both

61. Physics or chemistry?
ew, neither 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
myspace was more fun

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
I would if I had money to buy some

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HARRY POTTER

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly me to England please..

69. What's your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King!

70. What are your plans for tonight?
tonight passed as it's now 2 AM. Today's will probably consist of hanging with my sis and her boyfriend


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Typical

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

6. What is your middle name?
Ann

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Tired

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
1

14. Whats your favorite season?
I can never decide between Fall and Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who it is and what I'd have to do

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Jason Aldean

24. Are your grades good?
There alright

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A few months ago, but going again tonight

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Failed my history quiz

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Books for school

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes, but softly.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes, but I don't believe that everyone meets their soulmate.

49. Can you sing?
Heck no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Rarely

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I like too many to just choose one

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Dinner and movie


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
ok. 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Ikiru

6. What is your middle name?
John.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue

11. I'm always ...
Anxious

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel decent. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
I'm a burden to people and society. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I wouldn't jump out of a window.... 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?

None.

24. Are your grades good?
Some are. 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Evil people.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't really have any friends.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
So long ago I don't remember. 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope. 

34. What did you do last night?
Jerked off on chatroulette.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A chess book. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Note pads.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes.

49. Can you sing?
Yes, but badly. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, but my room is very messy. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes both. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
No. 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?

No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the rings

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
the lion king

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Listen to ABBA, tidy up and go for a walk


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
My neighbors a dude so I think Im gonna have to pass lol

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Its good!

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Moneyball...very depressing movie lol

6. What is your middle name?
Anthony

7. Who have you talked to most today?
=D

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nahhh

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
Anxious

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Hey survey whats with the person questions? *bops*

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Calm!

16. Are you a bad influence?
Hehe I can be >

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes...well within reason :b hehe

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes lol

23. what artist is on?
NIN

24. Are your grades good?
Some are. 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Nope peace and love :cig

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I use to have myspace awhile back but deleted it

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last week for my sis's bday!

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope. 

34. What did you do last night?
Watched moneyball and played zelda!

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Its ok

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Nine inch nails cd!

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food!

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
nahhh

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not really

49. Can you sing?
Yes, but badly. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
My room is a warzone right now

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
No. 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
About to head back to the apartmen!

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither thank you

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook...for creepin :troll

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Both!

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Fantasia :cig

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Watch hot tub time machine, and play zelda!


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
fine

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single - just rejected

4. What's the last movie you saw?
don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Kulis

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my friend 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, not me at least

10. Color of your shirt?
deep-sea green

11. I'm always ...
over thinking things

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
bored, lonely

16. Are you a bad influence?
for the most part, no. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
nope

23. what artist is on?
what?

24. Are your grades good?
Yes they are

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
too long to remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
yes

34. What did you do last night?
not much of anything

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a coffee

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
a broken heart.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
I can sing and currently learning to scream. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yes I am

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
yeah many times in Europe. Never in Africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
bracelet

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
lion king

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing I guess?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor? no

2. What word describes your parents relationship? alrighty

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? single

4. What's the last movie you saw? sherlock holmes 2

6. What is your middle name? 

7. Who have you talked to most today? no one

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? nope, but I'd like to

10. Color of your shirt? navy blue

11. I'm always ... worried

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? idk what sort of true strong feelings you mean

14. Whats your favorite season? i like all of them

15. How do you feel right now? a bit depressed 

16. Are you a bad influence? idk

19. Would you do anything for someone else? yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****? i don't think so

23. what artist is on? idk

24. Are your grades good? yes on winter quarter, but not this quarter

25. Do you hate anyone? no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? no bestfriend... :c

28. Last time you went out to eat? thursday last week, by myself

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? none

34. What did you do last night? fell asleep on a chair, then somehow able to climb to my bed and sleep curled up at the botton edge without a blanket or pillow

35. Are you a Lost fanatic? not really

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought? ricola mixed berry

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? my dad bought soy milk for me

44. Do you ever sing in the shower? yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? no, i wish it's true but it's not

49. Can you sing? yes but i don't want to make anyone cry 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? no, maybe sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? i wish

55. Do you know how to knit? no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? eating candies

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? i've never been to coldstone, so Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry? physics

62. Facebook or Myspace? neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery? sometimes when my mother wants me to wear earrings

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? lord of the rings

67. Fly or road trip? fly/both

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? hmm i like most of them

70. What are your plans for tonight? shower, school work, sleep properly


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Bad

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Talking to someone

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Other Guys

6. What is your middle name?
Marija

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My sister

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Thinking

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
A few

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Lonely and sick

16. Are you a bad influence?
Nah

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yeah.. i'm quite helpful

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Maybe behind my back

23. what artist is on?
Coldplay

24. Are your grades good?
Not really

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes, very

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope

34. What did you do last night?
Slept, a lot

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Sweets

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe 

49. Can you sing?
Maybe.. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I live in Europe and never been to Africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes, at least used to

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Sitting in bed

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Don't know either

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither one of those

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes, a necklace, a ring and earrings

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Never been on a plane.. i'd like to experience that

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the beast

70. What are your plans for tonight?
stay in bed.. since i'm sick


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Never. 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Zany.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Talking to someone.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Not sure.. I haven't watched a movie in a while. 

6. What is your middle name?
Marie.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My brother. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Not really. 

10. Color of your shirt?
Red. 

11. I'm always ...
Indecisive. 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall.

15. How do you feel right now?
Empty. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
To some, yeah.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes. That's hard to avoid. 

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Hope not but I probably have without knowing it.

23. what artist is on?
Epik High 

24. Are your grades good?
..Decent. 

25. Do you hate anyone?
Sort of. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Lol no. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A week ago. 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No I hate Britney Spears. 

34. What did you do last night?
I fell asleep too early to see night. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Food. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes when I feel like it. 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Sort of. 

49. Can you sing?
Barely but I love doing it anyways. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Well with some things. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yes, to Europe.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No but I know how to crochet.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Laying in bed. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Cold Stone.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes occasionally. Usually just a necklace. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter!

67. Fly or road trip?
Flying. Even though planes make me sick, they don't make me as sick as cars do. 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Mulan! 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Ehmm well it's 11:30 PM already right now. So I suppose it's taking this survey.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Nope

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Alright, I guess

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Let The Right One In

6. What is your middle name?
Samantha Louise

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Boyfriend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
Black

11. I'm always ...
Irritated

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Two

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Preoccupied, as if I have a billion things to do before my time's up on the computer

16. Are you a bad influence?
Sometimes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on what it is

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I've been called plenty xD

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
No

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
The 17th January, which was my birthday ^^

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Nope

34. What did you do last night?
Drank tons of vodka ><

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Kinda. Still need to see the last season though XD

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
An Alex Rider book

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A toothbrush and dry shampoo, thanks to my mother ^^

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nope

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No

49. Can you sing?
Nope xD

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Hell no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Live in Europe, never been to Africa, want to though ><

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
On a roleplay forum I always go on

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Neither. Dunno what they are xD

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics. Was terrible at it at school, but I liked learning about the planets.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Earrings, nose stud, and silver rings. Sometimes a necklace too.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly. Quicker to get places xD

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Drinking what little vodka we have left xP


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No. :sus

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Business.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single. :rain

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has a Glitch (or something.. :lol).

6. What is your middle name?
Josette.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Denny, a friend of mine who lives in another country. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No *Feels bad somehow*

10. Color of your shirt?
Some kind of greyish-green.

11. I'm always ...
Thinking.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Romantically? About 3 in my adult life. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall! :boogie

15. How do you feel right now?
A little sad... 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Nah. :wink

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I wouldn't do anything for anyone, but some things for most people and most things for some people.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A *****? Well, there are some five letter words I've been called before..

23. what artist is on?
A while ago, Yuki Saitou.

24. Are your grades good?
In grammar school, middle school and college, A's and B's. In public high school, D's and F's, before I went on homestudy. :lol

25. Do you hate anyone?
No, I honestly don't, even if I should. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No, I don't think he ever did. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Hm, early December, 2011. 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I've never owned any Britney Spears cds. 

34. What did you do last night?
Stayed up compulsively posting on SAS and trying to find the cables to my PS3, but mostly posting. :blush

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, I watched a few episodes but never got into it. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Assorted groceries. Boring stuff like cottage cheese, noodles, etc. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Some video games. ^_^

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No, not really. 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I don't really believe everyone has a soulmate, but I believe anyone can be a soulmate. 

49. Can you sing?
I don't think so, I don't know. I'm never in an area where I can try without people hearing me. I'd probably sing Japanese pop songs, lol.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
I like to keep things clean and organized, but I'm not fanatical about it or anything, like OMG GET OFF THE COUCH YOU'RE MESSING UP THE CUSHIONS/THROW BLANKET!!! *Screech!*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes, I took it up in my late teens.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
This survey, lol.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I'm not sure because I never go to either place. Never Coldstone and only went to BR once in my life. Am I missing out? 

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry! I always liked pretending I was a mad scientist! Muahahahaha!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook (Though I do kind of miss MySpace circa 2008, but probably not as much as I think I do).

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes earrings or a necklace, but usually a watch. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars  I've never watched the HP or LoR movies. 

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Tangled

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Playing video games probably. If I can't find my PS3 cables, then I'll be on MAME. n_n


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
n/a

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
sing

4. What's the last movie you saw?
innocent voices

6. What is your middle name?
rochelle

7. Who have you talked to most today?
noone

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
blue, white

11. I'm always ...
reserved, polite

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
more than a dozen

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
comfortable

16. Are you a bad influence?
not sure

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes

23. what artist is on?
none, i need to turn it on

24. Are your grades good?
A-, B+

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
4 nights ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
work

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
groceries

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
lip gloss

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
sort of

49. Can you sing?
yes

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sort of

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
yes

55. Do you know how to knit?
sort of

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
eating chocolate

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
fb

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
lotr

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
sleeping beauty

70. What are your plans for tonight?
work


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to distract myself..

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
there

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Hmmm War of the Worlds

6. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today?
no one really. How sad

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
blue

11. I'm always ...
think the worst of everything. Too nice. Sensitive to everything

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall

15. How do you feel right now?
Depressed.

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
most likely

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes

23. what artist is on?
no noise

24. Are your grades good?
n/a

25. Do you hate anyone?
Nah

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
yes

34. What did you do last night?
watched some Conan, yay!

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Food

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes. I even dance sometimes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
not really

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
chilling.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Ben and jerrys hah!

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trips can be fun

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Lady and the Tramp or Emperors New Groove

70. What are your plans for tonight?
to chill hopefully.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
weekends only

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Hangover

6. What is your middle name?
-

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my dad

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
not anymore

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
glum

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
glum

16. Are you a bad influence?
yes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
what's a *****?

23. what artist is on?
Amy Lee

24. Are your grades good?
Varies

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
what friend?

28. Last time you went out to eat?
yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
who has cds anymore?

34. What did you do last night?
slept

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
elbow brace

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I dunno

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
mathematically, there must be many compatible matches out of 7 billion people. The troube is finding them

49. Can you sing?
no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
a few times

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
nothing

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
wtf is coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Used to like to fly but now I'm scared to get probed 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
umm I dunno...

70. What are your plans for tonight?
SAS


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

```
1. Would you bang your neighbor?
  No.
 
 2. What word describes your parents relationship?
  Decent.
  
 3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
  Single.
 
 4. What's the last movie you saw?
  Pontypool.
 
 6. What is your middle name?
 
 
 7. Who have you talked to most today?
  Tambo, self.
 
 8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
  No.
 
 10. Color of your shirt?
  Green.
 
 11. I'm always ...
  Existing.
 
 13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
  Two.
 
 14. Whats your favorite season?
  Spring.
 
 15. How do you feel right now?
  Good.
 
 16. Are you a bad influence?
  No.
 
 19. Would you do anything for someone else?
  Sometimes.
 
 20. Have you ever been called a *****?
  Yeah.
 
 23. what artist is on?
  R3FORGED.
 
 24. Are your grades good?
  Yeah.
 
 25. Do you hate anyone?
  Sometimes.
 
 26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
  No.
 
 28. Last time you went out to eat?
  Three weeks.
 
 33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
  No.
 
 34. What did you do last night?
  SAS.
 
 35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
  I liked the first season.
 
 36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
  Pass.
 
 42. Whats the last thing you bought?
  Sweatpants.
 
 43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
  Basic Mathematics.
 
 44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
  No.
 
 48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
  No.
 
 49. Can you sing?
  Not sure.
 
 53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
  Sometimes.
 
 54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
  Nope.
 
 55. Do you know how to knit?
  For repairs.
 
 58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
  /watch?v=MsxrnBmnOlc
 
 60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
  Cold Stone.
 
 61. Physics or chemistry?
  Both.
 
 62. Facebook or Myspace?
  Neither.
 
 63. Do you wear any jewelery?
  No.
 
 66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
  LOTR
 
 67. Fly or road trip?
  Depends.
 
 69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
  Mulan.
 
 70. What are your plans for tonight?
  Sleep early.
```


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have. )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Ew he's a sp1c. 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Very positive

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Deconstructing Harry

6. What is your middle name?
No.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Bf

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Uhhh no? 

10. Color of your shirt?
I'm in my dressing gown. 

11. I'm always ...
At a loss as to what to do next. 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
about 2 or 3. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Lazy and tired. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Like it's a bad thing 

23. what artist is on?
Ride

24. Are your grades good?
I have always top of the class everywhere I went and I'm a 4.0. 

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Don't think so 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Two days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no i'm not retarded p4ssycat on pms. 

34. What did you do last night?
Drink and sulk. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Depends what drugs they're looking for

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
clothing and some purses. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
clothing and some purses. 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no...

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No such thing 

49. Can you sing?
Not really, but I'm pretty decent at instruments. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Europe yes. 
Africa? seriously?

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to traffic outside. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Both

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics...duh

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Neither...

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trips are fun. 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
F4ck Disney,.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
going to drink some more


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Satanic

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I'm not sure

6. What is your middle name?
Not saying

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Lucia

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No I never have

10. Color of your shirt?
Green

11. I'm always ...
Reasonable

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I'm not sure yet, ask me later lol

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Like a zombie or something man

16. Are you a bad influence?
I hope not

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yeah probably

20. Have you ever been called a ***?
Not that I know of

23. what artist is on?
Pink Floyd

24. Are your grades good?
It depended on if I tried or not. If I tried they were great but I didn't always try.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't think so...

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Someday before today...

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Worry about someone who was drunk lol

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Can't recall

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Nothing

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yeah

49. Can you sing?
Nope

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nah

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
I don't think so

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Spacing out

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Not sure

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics probably

62. Facebook or Myspace?
None of the above

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hmmm....

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*Nah*

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*Super*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
*Taken*

4. What's the last movie you saw?
*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *

6. What is your middle name?
*Eileen*

7. Who have you talked to most today?
*Friend of mine*

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*Yeah*

10. Color of your shirt?
*Grey*

11. I'm always ...
*Thinking about boys :b*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*Three I guess.*

14. Whats your favorite season?
*Spring*

15. How do you feel right now?
*Meh.*

16. Are you a bad influence?
*Nope*

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*Yeah. Not just anyone though.*

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
*No.*

23. what artist is on?
*Dallas Green*

24. Are your grades good?
*Good enough.*

25. Do you hate anyone?
*Kinda?*

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*LOL no.*

28. Last time you went out to eat?
*Last Friday*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*Maybe *

34. What did you do last night?
*Babysat*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*No.*

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*Pass.*

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*Fabric.*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*idk*

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
*No.*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*Yes.*

49. Can you sing?
*I like to think so.*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*Hell no.*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*No.*

55. Do you know how to knit?
*No.*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*Talking to people/listening to music.*

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*Huh?*

61. Physics or chemistry?
*Chemistry.*

62. Facebook or Myspace?
*Facespace.*

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
*No.*

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*LORD OF THE RINGS. I WILL RUIN ANYONE WHO SAYS OTHERWISE!!!*

67. Fly or road trip?
*Road trip =D*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*The Lion King*

70. What are your plans for tonight?
*Secrets *


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

kanra said:


> 1. Would you bang your neighbor?
> no way lol
> 
> 2. What word describes your parents relationship?
> ...


----------



## Racoonthief (Mar 19, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Considering that they're elderly, no. :teeth

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Non-existent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Talking to someone.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Crazies.

6. What is your middle name?
Emily and Elizabeth.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Does my Dog count? 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope.

10. Color of your shirt?
Blue.

11. I'm always ...
Hungry.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Two, I think.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes.

23. what artist is on?
Coldplay.

24. Are your grades good?
I got good grades at school.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Uhm, I don’t have a best friend. :um

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Early last year sometime.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Play my Xbox and browse the internet.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Used to be.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
An energy drink.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A chocolate bar.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I don’t know.

49. Can you sing?
Badly, yes.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Yeah, France and Spain.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nooo.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Uh, neither?

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
You want me choose? :teeth

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King 2.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Finishing up Dragon Age 2 on my Xbox.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
Yes and not just one.

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
Not divorced but should be.

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
Single

*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
A Dangerous Method

*6. What is your middle name?*
Don't have one.

*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
Alex

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
No

*10. Color of your shirt?*
White

*11. I'm always ...*
Um...many things.

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
Define true feelings ^^

*14. Whats your favorite season?*
Summer

*15. How do you feel right now?*
Hungry

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
Nah
*
19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
I have my limits, so no.

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
At least once a day.

*23. what artist is on?*
What?

*24. Are your grades good?*
On the limit

*25. Do you hate anyone?*
Ummm.... yup, oh god, yes.

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
Uh, maybe

*28. Last time you went out to eat?*
Yesterday.

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
None

*34. What did you do last night?*
Went to sugar house.bar.restaurant.

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
Nah,

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
Pass but i which i didn't.

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
Meal at a restaurant.

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
A book to draw.

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
Never did.

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
No

*49. Can you sing?*
I can whisper yell...

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
Does myself count?
*
54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
No

*55. Do you know how to knit?*
I tie my shoes...

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
Listening to music

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
Who?

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
Chemistry

*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
Facebook

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
No but I want to.

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
Star Wars hands down.

*67. Fly or road trip?*
Road trip.
*
69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
Um... no idea.

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
Watch movies.


----------



## Katrap (Jan 25, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
No.

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
They're divorced and they don't speak to each other.

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
I'm single.

*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
X-Men: First Class

*6. What is your middle name?*
Kerbeh. It's Liberian.

*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
My mom.

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
No, I've only done it once.

*10. Color of your shirt?*
Light brown

*11. I'm always ...*
Filling a void.

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
Not sure.

*14. Whats your favorite season?*
Fall

*15. How do you feel right now?*
Lonely

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
No.
*
19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
It depends on the person.

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
Not yet.

*23. what artist is on?*
The Black Keys

*24. Are your grades good?*
For the most part.

*25. Do you hate a**nyone?*
Yep.

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
I don't have a best friend.

*28. Last time you went out to eat?*
Last week.

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
I have one.

*34. What did you do last night?*
Stayed at home and read a book.

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
Yes, I love it.

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
Pass.

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
A mang smoothie.

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
A shirt from my mom.

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
No.

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
No.

*49. Can you sing?*
I wish.

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
I wish I was organized.
*
54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
No, but I want to.

*55. Do you know how to knit?*
No. I need a knew hobby, though.

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
Looking at other blogs and half listening to the television.

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
Neither.

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
Neither. I'm not a science person.

*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
Neither.

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
Occasionally, I'll wear earrings.

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
Mostly, Harry Potter, but I liked the Lord of the Rings movies.

*67. Fly or road trip?*
I'd love to go on a road trip.
*
69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
The Lion King. I still hate Scar.

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
Try to do homework, but mostly surf the net and read part of a book.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor? No. 2. What word describes your parents relationship? Divorced, rarely speak with each other. 3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? I'm very single. 4. What's the last movie you saw? The Green Mile 6. What is your middle name? I don't have a middle name. 7. Who have you talked to most today? My mom. 8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? I never do it. 10. Color of your shirt? Blue. 11. I'm always ...a human being. 13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? I don't know. 14. Whats your favorite season? Spring. 15. How do you feel right now? Kinda sad. 16. Are you a bad influence? No. 19. Would you do anything for someone else? No. 20. Have you ever been called a *****? Maybe. 23. what artist is on? Flipper 24. Are your grades good? They were always pretty good. 25. Do you hate anyone? Yes. 26. Does your best friend have a myspace? No, he has a Facebook. 28. Last time you went out to eat? Couple of weeks ago. 33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? I don't listen to that kind of music. 34. What did you do last night? Surfing the net. 35. Are you a Lost fanatic? No. 36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? Pass. 42. Whats the last thing you bought? Milk. 43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? I don't remember. 44. Do you ever sing in the shower? No. 48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? No. 49. Can you sing? No. 53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? Sometimes. 54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? I live in Europe. 55. Do you know how to knit? No. 58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? Listening to the music. 60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? Neither. 61. Physics or chemistry? Neither. I'm not a science person. 62. Facebook or Myspace? Neither. 63. Do you wear any jewelery? Never. 66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? LOTR. 67. Fly or road trip? Road trip. 69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? The Lion King. 70. What are your plans for tonight? Go to sleep.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Odd.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I can't remember...

6. What is your middle name?
Kay.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No.

10. Color of your shirt?
Red.

11. I'm always ...
thinking.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
In a romantic way? Zip. Outside of my family in general? Zip.

14. Whats your favorite season?
...All the seasons suck in Texas, I swear. But, winter/spring/Idk

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel alright.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Eh. Probably not.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
For my parents, yes...

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes.

23. what artist is on?
Wat.

24. Are your grades good?
they were ok when I was in school, except math

25. Do you hate anyone?
Nah. I don't know anyone well enough to hate. C:

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend... so, no.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Today.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No, I don't own any CDs.

34. What did you do last night?
Went out to eat with my parents.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Yes.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Harem pants.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
FOOD.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nah. See number 49.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I'm not sure.

49. Can you sing?
I _can_, but I don't know if it sounds nice. I never sing seriously if people can hear it.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
More about cleanliness than organization.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No. ...I can crochet..?

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Drinking green tea.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Whichever. I just like icecream... ;`;

61. Physics or chemistry?
Ehhh

62. Facebook or Myspace?
...I guess myspace, because of the band pages.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
On occasion. I only really enjoy wearing earrings.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
........ Shut your filthy mouth, I can't decide D:

67. Fly or road trip?
Depends. Usually road trip.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
I love too many movies to answer this question.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Eh. Nothing.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Nightmarish

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
the Hunger Games

6. What is your middle name?
-

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always ...
In the mood for coffee.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One

14. Whats your favorite season?
autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
Tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yes

23. what artist is on?
Il Volo

24. Are your grades good?
Yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
Not really

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last night

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
Saw The Hunger Games and went for dinner.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
iPad case

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
An egg mcmuffin and coffee

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I wish.

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook, but I hate both.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yea, I always wear earrings and a watch.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the Beast

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
Hell no.

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
Okay.

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
Happily single.

*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
Can't remember.

*6. What is your middle name?*
Ann

*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
An online friend. If that doesn't count then my mom.

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
Used to, but not anymore

*10. Color of your shirt?*
Black

*11. I'm always ...*
Bored

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
Maybe one? Kind of?

*14. Whats your favorite season?*
I like spring, summer, and winter for different reasons. Sorry autumn. :c

*15. How do you feel right now?*
Kind of crappy. I don't know if it's something I ate or what.

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
Probably

*19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
I would do some things for other people, but it depends on who and what

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
Yes, mostly jokingly.

*23. what artist is on?*
Foot Stamp

*24. Are your grades good?*
They were when I tried.

*25. Do you hate anyone?*
Yes.

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
No.

*28. Last time you went out to eat?*
Long time ago. I don't like going out to eat.

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
No. I used to have Britney Spears cassette tapes when I was younger though.

*34. What did you do last night?*
Nothing

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
Nah. Tried watching it, but I couldn't get interested.

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
Pass, as far as I know.

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
Some stuff from Sanrio.com

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
Altoids.

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
No

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
No

*49. Can you sing?*
Yes, terribly

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
With certain things I'm obsessively organized, and other things I'm not at all.

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
No, but I hope to go to Europe someday.

*55. Do you know how to knit?*
No.

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
Talking to friends online

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
I don't think I've ever been to either. I'm not a huge fan of ice cream though.

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
Physics

*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
Facebook

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
No

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
LotR

*67. Fly or road trip?*
Neither are particularly appealing

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
Mulan and The Lion King

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
Nothing.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
No.

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
Chaotic.

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
Single.

*4. What's the last movie you saw?*
Blade: Trinity.

*6. What is your middle name?*
James.

*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
Miss R.

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
No, I've never done that before.

*10. Color of your shirt?*
What shirt?

*11. I'm always ...*
Wasting time.

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
Not sure.

*14. Whats your favorite season?*
Winter?

*15. How do you feel right now?*
Absent.

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
No, I guess not.

*19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
Anything? Depends on the person/what it is.

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
Yeah.

*23. what artist is on?*
In Flames.

*24. Are your grades good?*
They used to be, but I consider them to be just above average now.

*25. Do you hate anyone?*
Yeah, a few people, but with good reason.

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
What best friend?

*28. Last time you went out to eat?*
8 months ago.

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
None.

*34. What did you do last night?*
Played some games, cooked, washed dishes, showered, watched television, had a few drinks and went to bed.

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
Never really got into it, but I'll have to check it out once I have time.

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
Pass.

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
Safety shoes, lab-coat and some glasses to match.

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
Gyros.

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
Yeah.

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
No, but I wish that was the case.

*49. Can you sing?*
Yeah, a little, but not very well.

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
Cleanliness, I guess.

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
I live in Europe.

*55. Do you know how to knit?*
No.

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
Listening to music and talking to a friend.

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
What now? Whichever is best.

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
Physics.

*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
Neither.

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
I wear a ring sometimes.

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
It's between Lord of the Rings and Star Wars, but I guess I'd pick Star Wars.

*67. Fly or road trip?*
I don't know; either?

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
Eh, probably the Lion King.

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
Eat, study or waste time and take the train to my hometown to visit my family.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I don't really know them, so no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single, not looking.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The King's Speech, I think

6. What is your middle name?
don't have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my grandmother, I think

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
tired, maybe

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
not many, only few

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
tired

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
it depends

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes, but not for any valid reason or a reason that makes sense at least

23. what artist is on?
Akino Arai (lulz, don't ask)

24. Are your grades good?
good enough

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no, I don't really have a best friend anyway.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
maybe saturday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no

34. What did you do last night?
nothing

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
candy, I dunno

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Chocolate?

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
not really

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no

49. Can you sing?
averagely or badly

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Europe once, but not Africa

55. Do you know how to knit?
nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
never been to either, but Coldstone sounds cooler lol xD

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
sometimes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Dunno

70. What are your plans for tonight?
... sleeping, lol.


----------



## Kailei (Mar 31, 2012)

Well this seems pointless, should prolly go n2 a profile or something..but why not?! LOL...

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
decent? -one is deceased. my father's currnt fiancee is awesome

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken../in a relationship

4. What's the last movie you saw?
secret garden

6. What is your middle name?
leigh

7. Who have you talked to most today?
bf

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
haven't carved pumpkins in bout 4/5yrs. and i've only done it once in my life.

10. Color of your shirt?
blue, sleeve-less

11. I'm always ...
goofy/quirky and anixous? 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
had -as in not present? 2?

14. Whats your favorite season?
undecided. Love spring, Autumn, and Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Ok. 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Depends on who's the one being influenced :wink

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Pretty much.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
who hasn't.

23. what artist is on?
not listening to music. So i would have to say mother nature at the moment, lookin outside

24. Are your grades good?
Not in school. All ok i guess except... prolly math? Loved science and history.

25. Do you hate anyone?
its hard to hate someone, but i can dislike them very strongly..and no i dont' think so at the moment..

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
well.. don't think i have one best friend, but i'm sure the answer is a yes.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
fukkersz if i know...ummm., bout last week?

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no. some of her new crap ain't too bad, it depends on when it was made. I'm not a brittney spears fan so i can't tell u exactly wha song/cd/album i'm talkin bout. I might listen to a couple songs of her's if it passes on the radio..MIGHT.

34. What did you do last night?
nofthing that i can recall that had any importance.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
PASS! and i'm proud of that..lmfao.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
cigerettes. 2day. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A FROGGY! heheeh, me fav's

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
i don't actually recall the last time i sing in the shower. although i know i do at times... 
"Rubber Ducky, You're the one, ..."

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
YES! it is said, there is over 200+ soulmates for everyone in this world!! SO it's just the matter of finding them!! -hopefully that's inspirational to someone.

49. Can you sing?
i do make attempts, but usually fail miserably! haha.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
It depends. But yes normally. Now where i live, the roomie just don't give a crap, so why would i constantly clean someone's house? 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no, think i would like to go to Europe.

55. Do you know how to knit?
umm..no, but i do stuff wif yarn and somekinda needle, don't know wha it called but did it when i was younger..haha, ain't that funny crap.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
being annoyed by the long survey? and thinking bout wha me gonna make for a meal. haven't eaten yet today.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins.. what's coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither...although i do use Facebook. LOL

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
at times, nothing too girly though. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
umm... idk. i guess HP?-not sure on this answer..haha

67. Fly or road trip?
Would love to learn to fly, but i'm not willing to take the majkical drugs that come along with that feeling..haha

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
me have lots! 
Pirates of Caribbean, oh damn, now they've escaped me mind..
Lil mermaid, pochantas, ..oh crappers, kant really thing now. :-/

70. What are your plans for tonight?
umm.. what i want to do and what is actually going to happen, is prolly two different things. so i'm going to stay, prolly nothing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Divorced for 19 years

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
League of Extra ordinary Gentlemen

5. What is your middle name?
Wayde

6. Who have you talked to most today?
My Father

7. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
LOL!

8. Color of your shirt?
blue, sleeve-less

11. I'm always ...
Jolly, bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None. None have come around

14. Whats your favorite season?
undecided.

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry

16. Are you a bad influence?
LOL

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I would think so. As long as it doesn't hurt my wallet too much.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
A what?

23. what artist is on?
not listening to music.

24. Are your grades good?
All A's right now in College. And the term is half over to.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Just my reflection.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
LOL! That's so OLD. Facbook is where he's at.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Lunch. About 7 hours ago.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No, but used to have more than one Britney Spears crush, lol.

34. What did you do last night?
Play a game, watch a movie, and "relieve" myself

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
PASS! OF course. The only drug Im on is my Bible.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Um... lunch, for my dad and I.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Clothing. $400 worth.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Nope.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
If only.

49. Can you sing?
I can hum pretty good. Does that count?

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
HA!

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Turkey, when my dad was in the Air Force.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Wathcing AFV clips on YouTube.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins.. what's coldstone?

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry!

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Just a watch 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Tie

67. Fly or road trip?
FLY! I LOVE FLYING! Although I cant afford it

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Have several.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Get off work, and just relax at home. Maybe play Zelda a bit more.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Ughhh noo

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
roommates lol

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Grave Encounters. Pretty much a Ghost Adventures movie where everyone dies....whoops I spoiled it oh well..it wasn't that great.

5. What is your middle name?
Elizabeth

6. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself lol

7. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

8. Color of your shirt?
White and grey

11. I'm always ...
here..

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
None.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall..Halloween season.

15. How do you feel right now?
Kind of calm..hungry.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yes?

23. what artist is on?
None

24. Are your grades good?
I dunno

25. Do you hate anyone?
No, just dislike

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
N/A.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I don't remember

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Yes

34. What did you do last night?
Same thing I always dooo

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Food

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I can

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not everyone

49. Can you sing?
No 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Umm no. Just see my room.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Maybe one day.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Got some spaghetti in front of me weeee

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Ben and Jerrys? 

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Emperor's new groove.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Be on this thing..sleeepppppppppp


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No! They're 2/3 over 60 and 1/3 under 10.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Life-wasting

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
married

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Natural

6. What is your middle name?
Mark Sinton

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My brother

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No, I just hide and wait for halloween to end

10. Color of your shirt?
Dark blue

11. I'm always ...
Boring

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
5

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Wired

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I'd do anything for 1 of 2 people

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Not to my face

23. what artist is on?
Paramore

24. Are your grades good?
Terrible for coursework, great for exams

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't think so

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Valentines

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Watched football, played video games

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No. I liked it, but I wouldn't say I was a fanatic

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
For weed and coke, pass. For anti-psychotics and whatnot, fail.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
4 bottles of Dr Pepper, to mix with whiskey

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A tiny heart

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No 

49. Can you sing?
No. I only sing when I've got headphones on so I can't hear myself

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
In the sense that I have very low standards for both

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
I'll change that to USA or Africa, and no to both

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Stroking my guinea pig

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Never heard of either

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Only a watch

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LotR

67. Fly or road trip?
Either is good

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Aladdin

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No, I think he's a perv..

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
 Divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken, online. Planning to be offline soon. 

4. What's the last movie you saw?
 Napoleon Dynamite 

6. What is your middle name?
Pelayo

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My boyfriend

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
Black and dark grey, stripes.

11. I'm always ...
Paranoid.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Um. Like love? 1.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Based on the season's weather entirely, Autumn.

15. How do you feel right now?
I have a headache.. So a bit crappy..

16. Are you a bad influence?
Yes, failing school, constantly disobeys parents, ditches occasionally.. etc.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
If I love them, yes.

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Playfully.

23. What artist is on?
None currently

24. Are your grades good?
Horrible. Failing four subjects.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Yes, doesn't use it though.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I don't remember.. Probably over a month ago.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I bet I have a few laying around in the house, but they aren't mine.

34. What did you do last night?
SAS

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Never even seen the show.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
iPod.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Chips

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
I rarely do but my last shower I did a little. :b 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Not really, but I sometimes act like my boyfriend is mine. ;3

49. Can you sing?
Sort of.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Nope. But I'm disgusted if it's really dirty.. Yet I'm too lazy to clean it.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Europe, yes. London, Russia, Sweden, Finland, Germany, Estonia.. I can't remember but I went to a few more countries.. (Cruise)

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to George Lopez on the tele. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Ice cream is ice cream.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Fudge that.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Taper, in my right ear. Pen cap in my left. ;D

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter, there's no competition.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly. **** driving.

69. What's your favorite Disney movie?
Hmm... Eh.. Beauty & the Beast.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Interwebs.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
friends

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Hamburger Hill

6. What is your middle name?
Ross

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my buddy 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
brown

11. I'm always ...
stressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a couple

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
tense 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
for a good friend

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
a few times

23. what artist is on?
Atmosphere

24. Are your grades good?
In high school just enough to pass

25. Do you hate anyone?
I try not to hate

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yeah

28. Last time you went out to eat?
yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
hung out with a friend

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
beer

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
nah 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? I used to be

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
none of the above

62. Facebook or Myspace?
neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
nah

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Alice In Wonderland

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nada


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
Yeah, I would actually. Both he and his wife are hot.

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?*
Mistake.

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?*
Single.
*
4. What's the last movie you saw?*
X-Men: First Class.

*6. What is your middle name?*
N/A.

*7. Who have you talked to most today?*
Mostly myself  Manager second.

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?*
Nope.
*
10. Colour of your shirt?*
White.

*11. I'm always ...*
Lonely.

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?*
:con Referring to love interests? Probably two.

*14. Whats your favorite season?*
Fall.

*15. How do you feel right now?*
Sore.

*16. Are you a bad influence?*
Drinking habits aside, no.
*
19. Would you do anything for someone else?*
Depends.

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
Not to my face or that I know of... Though I'm sure it's likely to have happened. 
*
23. what artist is on?*
Some guy on CKNW.

*24. Are your grades good?*
Not going to school till the Fall/Winter, but last semester I had a 3.89 average taking nursing school pre-reqs and business courses.
*
25. Do you hate anyone?*
Don't care enough about anyone to hate them.

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?*
No. She doesn't like social media and spends most of her time in the real world... Sort of how life was meant to be lived :blank
*
28. Last time you went out to eat?*
A few weeks ago... Had lunch at a crepe place with a friend from high school.

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?*
Nope. Have some of her songs on my mp3 though.

*34. What did you do last night?*
Fall asleep listening to the Canucks game. Didn't make it to the end, as usual.

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?*
No.

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?*
Pass.

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?*
Make-up wipes and moisturizer.

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?*
Allergy meds, from my brother.
*
44. Do you ever sing in the shower?*
No. 
*
48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?*
No. Chances are everyone does and it's just a matter of finding them, but that's nothing to do with predetermined fates or that stuff.
*
49. Can you sing?*
No.

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?*
Only when it comes to germs... I don't at all mind disorganization or clutter, but when it comes to stuff like not washing hands properly or cleaning dishes thoroughly, I'm very anal.

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?*
Nope.

*55. Do you know how to knit?*
I can crochet a little, but not knit.

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?*
Listening to CKNW radio and drinking Nestea.

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?*
Baskin Robbins... What's Coldstone?

*61. Physics or chemistry?*
It was physics in high school that I liked, but now it's chemistry.

*62. Facebook or Myspace?*
Neither.
*
63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
I wear a necklace sometimes but most of the time no.

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?*
None.

*67. Fly or road trip?*
Fly.

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?*
Maybe Mulan? I like most of the Disney stuff.

*70. What are your plans for tonight?*
Sleep.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Well if he was into me he's quite hot 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
My dad adores my mom my mom pretends not to

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Hanna

6. What is your middle name?
Don't have one.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Kathryn 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Lol heck no we barley make it to the farm to go pumpkin picking

10. Color of your shirt?
Purple

11. I'm always ...
Acting weird probably 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Hmm a handful I'm careful who I share them with.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall or spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Numb

16. Are you a bad influence?
Not really 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes I tend to help my friends out a lot.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yep

23. what artist is on?
Hollywood undead

24. Are your grades good?
I depends I think my 80's are pretty good

25. Do you hate anyone?
Not hate so much but strongly dislike he** yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Lol yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Two days ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Who owns CDs anymore??

34. What did you do last night?
I slept (I know eventful) 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Not really I watched the show up to a certain point.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A delicious peanut butter smoothie 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A sketch pad

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Maybeeeee 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Hopeless romantic here

49. Can you sing?
That's funny

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
At times

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No I would love to go to Europe though ^_^

55. Do you know how to knit?
I attempted too

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Sitting

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Uhh coldstone....it's so bad for you yet tastes so good.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yep

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry potter it reminds me of when I was younger.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly! I've been on too many road trips 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Beauty and the beast.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
To stay up and watch a good movie!


----------



## BabyCakes (Nov 23, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
divorced

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
taken

4. What's the last movie you saw?
We bought a zoo

6. What is your middle name?
Ocan

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my girlfriend 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
yellow

11. I'm always ...
depressed

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a few :blank

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
I feel blah

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
nevar

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
bad, I failed 1 subject last sem

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yes

28. Last time you went out to eat?
last week

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
watched a movie

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
soldering iron

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
vitamin c supplements

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yar

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yar 

49. Can you sing?
no :/

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
yessssssssss >-<

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Im from Europe

55. Do you know how to knit?
yes

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
chatting with someone

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
//googles

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Bandslam

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing :no


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no, 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
neutral

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Raid Redemption

6. What is your middle name?
Eric

7. Who have you talked to most today?
The Internet

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
orange

11. I'm always ...
anxious,tensed,bored,hungry

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
4 Girls who live nowhere next to me -_-

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer

15. How do you feel right now?
Bored and lonely

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who it is and the situation

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
nope

23. what artist is on?
Eminem

24. Are your grades good?
Nope, poor

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
3 months ago ^_^

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
socialanxietysupport.com 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Jalapenos

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A pair of jeans

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes all the time 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yes

49. Can you sing?
yes(in my mind)

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
a little bit

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no, but I want to go >.>

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
browsing SAS

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Use too

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Hocus Pocus

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing I guess? SAS and sleeping


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
horrid

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Casa de Mi Padre

6. What is your middle name?
Emily

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mom 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
YES

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
anxious

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now?
depressed 

16. Are you a bad influence?
nope

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who it is

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I don't know what word that is, but yes.

23. what artist is on?
Sex Pistols

24. Are your grades good?
Average

25. Do you hate anyone?
I hate everyone.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend. 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Two weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
HECK YES. Britney's my JAM. (Well, when I was a kid it was...)

34. What did you do last night?
Went on the internet

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Psh no.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass. Unless benadryl is considered an illicit substance.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A cookie

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
My grandma got me some clothes

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Sometimes I like to do my Tom Waits impression in the shower.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No. Particularly me.

49. Can you sing?
Oh yeah. You should see my Tom Waits impression. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
YES.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Trying to get over something that upset me.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone if I have the money.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Toy Story

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Trying to sleep.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Okay i guess. It can be tense sometimes

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Miller's Crossing

6. What is your middle name?
Myron

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my Mom 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
black and red stripes

11. I'm always ...
Bored

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Several, but the feeling was never mutual.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Nostalgic

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I dont know

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yea, by my sister

23. what artist is on?
Nothing at the moment

24. Are your grades good?
They were usually below average

25. Do you hate anyone?
Plenty of people

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Yea they dont use it anymore tho

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Can't remember 

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No 

34. What did you do last night?
Sat around and watched youtube videos

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Fail 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Turkey and bacon sandwich from Subway

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Can't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No, just hum or whistle

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I have no idea, that's a tough question 

49. Can you sing?
No, i can't stand the sound of my voice

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No, quite the opposite.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Watching the news

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Never

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
None of them, but LOTR if i had a gun to my head

67. Fly or road trip?
I guess road trip, flying makes me anxious as hell

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The AristoCats (1970)

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Take a shower then go to bed


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

1.	Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
wet hot american summer

6. What is your middle name?
dont have one

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
nope

10. Color of your shirt?
purple

11. I'm always ...
at home

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
0

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
pretty good 

16. Are you a bad influence?
I hope not!

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
I would my family

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
yea

23. what artist is on?
i dont know

24. Are your grades good?
not really

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no

28. Last time you went out to eat?
sometime last month

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
nooo

34. What did you do last night?
hung out with a friend

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
fail..

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
makeup

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
when theres no one home 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
no 

49. Can you sing?
lol.. no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
yes 

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
skyping with a friend
60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
lord of the rings

67. Fly or road trip?
depends how far

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Aladdin<3

70. What are your plans for tonight?
going shopping and getting frozen yogurt with a friend


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

1.	Would you bang your neighbor?
Depends on which one

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Precious

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken...for now

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Close Encounters

6. What is your middle name?
Eiram

7. Who have you talked to most today?
One of my coworkers

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Topless

11. I'm always ...
Late

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
Too many

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Hungry

16. Are you a bad influence?
Yes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on what it is and who it's for

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Never been called a "five asterisks" before, that's new

23. what artist is on?
The guy on the National Weather Service radio

24. Are your grades good?
I'm not in school

25. Do you hate anyone?
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have a best friend

28. Last time you went out to eat?
A few weeks ago

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No

34. What did you do last night?
Was on the computer downloading music

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass...funny, because I have to take one today

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Nail polish

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Groceries

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No. Don't want to offend the shower head

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Hell no

49. Can you sing?
again, Hell no

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes, I have to be on my job

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No, but I want to see both motherlands 

55. Do you know how to knit?
No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to the weather

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yes

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars

67. Fly or road trip?
Both!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Too old for Disney movies

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Meeting someone at the lake


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
- No

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- divorced

3. Are you single, taken or talking to someone?
- single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- Titanic and Home Alone 2

6. What is your middle name?
- Wayde

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- Mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- Nope

10. Color of your shirt?
- white

11. I'm always...
- lonely

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- 0

14. Whats your favorite season?
- Fall

15. How do you feel right now?
- Sleepy, Depressed, and just plain sad.

16. Are you a bad influence?
- How could I be

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- On most standards, yes.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
- A what?

23. What artist is on?
- Tim McGraw

24. Are your grades good?
- A/B student. Some C's.

25. Do you hate anyone?
- Not really.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- Facebook. No myspace

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- Yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- Not a fan

34. What did you do last night?
- Work

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
- Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- Fail

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- $5 pizza

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- Pizza

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- No

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- Not sure

49. Can you sing?
- Sorta

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- Nope

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- Europe as a baby. But only then

55. Do you know how to knit?
- No

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- At work, and listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- Whatever

61. Physics or chemistry?
- Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- All three really

67. Fly or road trip?
- FLY!

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- Robin Hood

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- Get off work at 7am, go to bed.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
21 Jump Street

6. What is your middle name?
Lawrence

7. Who have you talked to most today?
An old highschool buddy.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
nope

10. Color of your shirt?
shirtless 

11. I'm always ...
plotting world domination

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a couple 

14. Whats your favorite season?
All except for Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
Good 

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
It would depend, but yeah I would

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I've been called a son of a ***** (from my own mother funnily enough haha)

23. what artist is on?
IDk

24. Are your grades good?
Yep

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yeah Lebron James

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Used to.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I wanna say last Wednesday?

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
God no! 

34. What did you do last night?
Visited a friend in the hospital till 8. Then watched the Sox lose.... again

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, but I always wanted to watch that show. 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass w/ flying colors.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Whole wheat bread.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No I rap in the shower.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yeah I think so. 

49. Can you sing?
No I make William Hung sound good. 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yea I am.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope but I wanna go.

55. Do you know how to knit?
God no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Waiting for my buddy to get of work so we can play golf.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins (I'm only saying that b/c I never even heard of Coldstone)

61. Physics or chemistry?
Science and I don't get along too well...

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither. 

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Does a cross count?

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
STAR WARS STFU!!

67. Fly or road trip?
Both

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Toy Story hands down

70. What are your plans for tonight?
I dunno yet.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have.  )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I barely even know my neighbors, one is a German guy who has a cute looking cat and the other is a young guy who likes to play loud techno (doesn't really bother me). I need to know more about someone to want to bang them 

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Amicable

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Taken, we've been together almost four years and it feels like we're married!

4. What's the last movie you saw?
A ghost film called The Inkeepers, it was decent but the ending was kind of rushed.

6. What is your middle name?
Victoria

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Either my boyfriend or a couple of my colleagues. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Not every year, I love Halloween though. I'm a big horror fan and love to dress up as something creepy. Pumpkin carving is fun, too bad here in Denmark Halloween isn't a big deal.

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always ...
Awesome (aka awkard as hell!)

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
That depends, do you mean romantically or can platonic love go too? It's a vague question. I love the people close to me, they're amazing. 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer, it usually means holidays, the sea, summer clothes and a happier mood.

15. How do you feel right now?
Ok, but a bit nervous about a client meeting tomorrow. I am scared I'll be ripped apart!

16. Are you a bad influence?
Of course, I'm terrible!

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No, I would not die for a stranger. I can't be sure I'd die for anybody, death is a big issue for me. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
I don't know what that word is 

23. what artist is on?
Music-wise? I am just listening to the wind outside right now.

24. Are your grades good?
I'm not a student anymore, when I was I did alright. I can be a bit lazy but I pull through.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yes, I have a bad tendancy to hold grudges. However the people I truely hate are people I don't even know. They are murderers, rapists, abusers, etc. I feel geniune hate for them.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Yes, but it's basically abandoned. I deleted my own one years ago.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
About a week or so ago-

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I have some of her songs on my ipod. They're not even for nostalgia, they're her new songs. I AM NOT ASHAMED! 

34. What did you do last night?
Watched a film with my boyfriend, relaxed, it was a tuesday night so nothing wild.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
I really enjoyed the first few seasons but after that it got too weird. Introducing time travel was a big mistake if you ask me.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Errr....

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- A new top and shorts, it's been ages since I bought clothes and I felt like I needed cheering up. I knew today would be tough on me and a new outfit makes me feel more confident.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- A headset to replace the ones I left on the metro, I'm so clever.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- I love singing all around my flat when I'm alone, I am not very good but it's fun anyway! Perhaps not so fun for the neighbors.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- I don't believe in soulmates. I believe in love but I don't believe there is only one perfect match for you in the world.

49. Can you sing?
- I'd say I am average. I have no talent but I won't make your ears bleed.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- Yeeeeesssss!

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- I have never been out of Europe! I'm going to Thailand in November though . I'd also love to go to Egypt one day and see the Pyramids and tomb treasures, ancient Egypt fascinated me as a kid.

55. Do you know how to knit?
- Nope!

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- Nothing, just browsing the internet and cooling down.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
- Huh?

61. Physics or chemistry?
- Either

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- Facebook, simply because it's the only social network site I use.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- A gold chain from my grandmother, I basically never take it off as it's simple and goes with most things.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- I haven't seen Star Wars in many years, the other two are pretty much even to me.

67. Fly or road trip?
- Fly  gets me there quicker so I can enjoy the destination.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- The Lion King, it still gets me emotional.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- Browse the internet, eat, watch tv or a film and sleep. I am so exciting but it is a Wednesday!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor? *NO* *- It's a sausage-fest there.*

2. What word describes your parents relationship? *Forced*

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? *Single*

4. What's the last movie you saw? *The Avengers... XXX Parody*

6. What is your middle name? *Gong-Han*

7. Who have you talked to most today? *Just saying hello to people - still early in the day
* 
8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? *NO*

10. Color of your shirt? *As blue as my feelings inside.*

11. I'm always ... *Tense, depressed, starving, lonely*

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? *None*

14. Whats your favorite season? *Winter*

15. How do you feel right now? *
Like death is standing behind me, waiting to strike* - *probably because of the creepy pasta i was reading*

16. Are you a bad influence? *Sometimes*

19. Would you do anything for someone else? *Like what?*

20. Have you ever been called a *****? *Only in my dreams*

23. what artist is on? *No music @ work *

24. Are your grades good? *held a D-average through school*

25. Do you hate anyone? *I hate lots of people, especially the ones that don't exist*

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? *Maybe, I do not know* *- I don't have "best" friends*

28. Last time you went out to eat? *Saturday*

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? *NO*

34. What did you do last night? *Fapped to Guild Wars character 4 times*

35. Are you a Lost fanatic? *NO*

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? *Pass*

42. Whats the last thing you bought? *Case fans for computer*

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? *Ice Cream
* 
44. Do you ever sing in the shower? *How did you know?*

48. Do you believe everyone has a soul mate? *NO* *- Forever alone*

49. Can you sing? *Inconsistently, Yes*

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? *NO*

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? *NO*

55. Do you know how to knit? *I am not domesticated at all*

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? *
Thinking about the site logging me out because i am taking too long to fill out the survey*

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? *Neither*

61. Physics or chemistry? *
Chemistry, because people rely on it heavily to make relationships*

62. Facebook or Myspace? *Interpersonal *

63. Do you wear any jewelery? *NO*

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? *Episodes 4-6, Only*

67. Fly or road trip? *
Have flown few times, have driven few times. driving is funner*

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? *Dumbo*

70. What are your plans for tonight? 
*Peeking next door, hoping to see some sexy-time action*


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
_Only if a hot girl lived next door._

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
_Divorced._

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
_No comment._

4. What's the last movie you saw?
_The Dark Knight Rises._

6. What is your middle name?
_I don't have a middle name._

7. Who have you talked to most today?
_Two of my friends._

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
_No, I've never done that before._

10. Color of your shirt?
_The one I'm wearing right now? Grey._

11. I'm always ...
_...paranoid._

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
_One._

14. Whats your favorite season?
_Autumn._

15. How do you feel right now?
_Relaxed._

16. Are you a bad influence?
_I don't think so._

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
_Not if it goes against my principles._

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
_I can't read that word but I probably have._

23. what artist is on?
_Jimi Hendrix._

24. Are your grades good?
_Mostly good._

25. Do you hate anyone?
_Well, perhaps hate is a bit strong._

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
_No. Who the hell uses Myspace anymore?_

28. Last time you went out to eat?
_About one and a half weeks ago._

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
_No._

34. What did you do last night?
_I went to my friends' houses._

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
_No._

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
_Pass._

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
_A sausage._

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
_A pair of jeans._

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
_Yes._

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
_Yes._

49. Can you sing?
_No._

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
_No._

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
_I live in Europe. I've never been to Africa._

55. Do you know how to knit?
_No._

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
_Listening to music._

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
_Ben & Jerry's._

61. Physics or chemistry?
_Physics._

62. Facebook or Myspace?
_Facebook._

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
_No._

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
_The Lord of the Rings._

67. Fly or road trip?
_Road trip._

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
_Toy Story._

70. What are your plans for tonight?
_Nothing much. Maybe stay at home, watch a movie._

Questions 5, 9, 12, 17, 18, 21, 22, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 45, 46, 47, 50, 51, 52, 56, 57, 59, 64, 65 and 68 were missing which makes a total of only 41 questions.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Uhhh, no, that's just... :sus

2. What word describes your parents relationship?   
Like they are still teenagers. XD It's quite cute and admirable actually.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?   
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?   
The Dark Knight Rises.

6. What is your middle name?   
I've never figured out the answer to this question.

7. Who have you talked to most today?   
My Mom.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?   
Never carved a pumpkin before.

10. Color of your shirt?   
Grey.

11. I'm always ...   
Awkward. Over-analyzing everything. Faking smiles. Suplada.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?   
Not a lot that's for sure.

14. Whats your favorite season?   
I think the Fall/Autumn time is so pretty. 

15. How do you feel right now?   
Beyondddddd irritated. =/

16. Are you a bad influence?   
I can be. For ex., I got my best friend pretty badly hooked on video games lol. XP

19. Would you do anything for someone else?   
I might. 

20. Have you ever been called a *****?   
Is that the B word? Nope. Or at least not to my face.

23. what artist is on?   
Taylor Swift. XD

24. Are your grades good?   
They aren't bad but they could be better.

25. Do you hate anyone?   
Almost, hating takes too much effort. No bueno. Lol.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?   
Nope.

28. Last time you went out to eat?   
Yesterday for a late breakfast.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?   
Nope.

34. What did you do last night?  
I slept...*sleep is for the weak* =/

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?  
I don't think I've ever watched it. I already have enough Asian dramas to keep me satisfied. =O=

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?   
Pass. :3

42. Whats the last thing you bought?   
An envelope for the package I needed to mail the other day.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?   
An ice-cream cookie! :clap Haha.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?   
Guilty. XD

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?   
Maybe. I don't know.

49. Can you sing?  
A little. In my family, it's kind of necessary. :lol

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?   
Nope and never have been. I wish I was though.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?   
No but I'd definitely love to one day. :3

55. Do you know how to knit?   
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?   
Listening to some music, what else? 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?   
Purdy's.

61. Physics or chemistry?   
Neither. =O

62. Facebook or Myspace?   
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?   
I like to wear a little bit. Simple, understated ones. =)

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?   
Lord of the Rings. I haven't seen the other two, surprisingly.

67. Fly or road trip?   
Fly. I always eat too much during roadtrips. :no

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?   
All the old school ones I guess, especially Aladdin.

70. What are your plans for tonight?   
Nothing. =/ Maybe try to read? :roll


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No....he's too hyper.

2. What word describes your parents relationship? 
friends

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? 
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw? 
Bachelorette

6. What is your middle name? 
Elizabeth

7. Who have you talked to most today? 
someone from here. 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? 
no

10. Color of your shirt? 
Grey. 

11. I'm always ... 
over thinking, talking in my head, 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? 
none

14. Whats your favorite season? 
Fall

15. How do you feel right now? 
hungry, alright

16. Are you a bad influence? 
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
Maybe

20. Have you ever been called a *****? 
I guess

23. what artist is on? 
None

24. Are your grades good? 


25. Do you hate anyone? 
No

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? 
Nope. 

28. Last time you went out to eat? 
I went and got bullritos on Friday all by myself! Weee..

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? 
Yes

34. What did you do last night? 
Stay on the computer...watch some college football. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic? 
No

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? 
Pass. 

42. Whats the last thing you bought? 
Food

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 
Food I guess

44. Do you ever sing in the shower? 
Sometimes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? 
No

49. Can you sing? 
No

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? 
Not that much

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? 
No

55. Do you know how to knit? 
Nope. 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? 
Nothing just doing this. 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? 
I guess Baskin

61. Physics or chemistry? 
No

62. Facebook or Myspace? 
No

63. Do you wear any jewelery? 
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? 
No

67. Fly or road trip? 
Roadtrips.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? 
Emperor's new groove

70. What are your plans for tonight? 
Watch some shows.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Hmmm........................................................................................no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
depressing 

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Lockout

6. What is your middle name?
Renee 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself :|

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Haha, I've never carved a pumpkin. 

10. Color of your shirt?
Usually it's just black, but today it's purple, green, grey, red, and black

11. I'm always ...
awkward and blunt 

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2 

14. Whats your favorite season?
Autumn 

15. How do you feel right now?
Empty 

16. Are you a bad influence?
Yes. I mean, I'm a good person. But I'm often unhappy and awkward, and it rubs off on others. 

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Yes, but only if they weren't asking me to hurt someone. 

20. Have you ever been called a @#%$?
Yes 

23. what artist is on?
Nothing right now. But the last artist I listened to was The Black Keys.

24. Are your grades good?
When I was in school I had an even distribution of A's and F's. A's for when I tried and F's the rest of the time.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No. I should, but I don't. 

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
What best friend? 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday - I had a birthday lunch at the Cheesecake Factory.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No...but I like some of her music lol. 

34. What did you do last night?
I ate blueberry cheesecake and watched The Upside of Anger. 

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Let's just say that if I'd died before I saw the end of Lost, I would have come back as a ghost to see it to the end.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
a Red Sangria 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
A meal 

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yes :roll 

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No - maybe. Idk. I certainly haven't seen anyone meet their soulmate.

49. Can you sing?
Yes 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Heck no. But when I do actually get around to cleaning I get bouts of OCD. 

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No. 

55. Do you know how to knit?
Yes. It's not a hobby though, just a hidden talent. 

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Nothing 

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Coldstone - they sing to me at Coldstone! 

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry 

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither. 

63. Do you wear any jewelry?
I always wear a the same necklace, but other than that no. I don't really like jewelry. 

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter 

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip 

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
It's a close tie between The Incredibles and Treasure Planet

70. What are your plans for tonight?
:stu


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Me gustan surveys!!! 

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?
*I don't like the idea of banging any stranger
*2. What word describes your parents relationship? 
*complicated

*3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? 
*single, what else is new

*4. What's the last movie you saw? 
*probably some crappy lifetime movie
*6. What is your middle name? 
*Delores

*7. Who have you talked to most today? 
*my dog, myself, and my mum

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? 
*no, wish I was that cool
*10. Color of your shirt? 
*red

*11. I'm always ... 
*thinking

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? 
*um..my parents...and maybe a guy...but probably not

*14. Whats your favorite season? 
*Fall and Winter
*15. How do you feel right now? 
*still hungry

*16. Are you a bad influence? 
*nopes

*19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
*dunno

*20. Have you ever been called a *****? 
*dunno

*23. what artist is on? 
*my tv

*24. Are your grades good? 
*yes

*25. Do you hate anyone? 
*no

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace? 
*who has that anymore?..the other one
*28. Last time you went out to eat? 
*can't remember...two weeks ago?

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? 
*yes, guilty.

*34. What did you do last night? 
*watched tv

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic? 
*no

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? 
*pass

*42. Whats the last thing you bought? 
*sonic
*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 
*grocery

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower? 
*ALWAYS

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? 
*yes

*49. Can you sing? 
*yes

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? 
*I have the different kind of ocd that's the exact opposite
*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? 
*no

*55. Do you know how to knit? 
*no
*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? 
*listening to Into the West on AMC

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? 
*never been to either

*61. Physics or chemistry? 
*chemistry but neither
*62. Facebook or Myspace? 
*facebook, never had the other one

*63. Do you wear any jewelery? 
*earings, and my class ring
*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? 
*star wars
*67. Fly or road trip? 
*road trips but paranoid about both

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? 
*The Lion King

*70. What are your plans for tonight? 
*study. study. study!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
No, I prefer to be on neighborly terms.

2. What word describes your parents relationship? 
Strained, though good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone? 
Talking to someone and kind of confused

4. What's the last movie you saw? 
Don't remember, Blame It On Rio perhaps

6. What is your middle name? 
The same as my brother's middle name

7. Who have you talked to most today? 
Myself

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year? 
Never carved a pumpkin before

10. Color of your shirt? 
Purple

11. I'm always ... 
pacing around, overthinking, analyzing

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about? 
I have strong feelings about anyone I'm close to, but realistically probably one or two.

14. Whats your favorite season? 
Autumn

15. How do you feel right now? 
A bit antsy, energetic

16. Are you a bad influence? 
I'm certainly not a good influence, that's for sure.

19. Would you do anything for someone else? 
For someone else, anything.

20. Have you ever been called a *****? 
Once, by a sibling

23. what artist is on? 
Some obscure jazz artist

24. Are your grades good? 
Good in the past

25. Do you hate anyone? 
Kind of, it's a love/hate type

26. Does your best friend have a myspace? 
nope

28. Last time you went out to eat? 
Last night

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd? 
Never!

34. What did you do last night? 
Showered, went out to eat.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic? 
Nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail? 
Pass with flying colors

42. Whats the last thing you bought? 
gas

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you? 
Dinner, they were very generous

44. Do you ever sing in the shower? 
I sing in and out of the shower

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate? 
Yes

49. Can you sing? 
No, but I attempt to a lot

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization? 
Not really, maybe with handwashing

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa? 
Yes. to Europe once.

55. Do you know how to knit? 
Used to

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey? 
Nothing much, just contemplating

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone? 
Coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry? 
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace? 
Facebook, but both are evil

63. Do you wear any jewelery? 
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars? 
Lord of the Rings, for sure

67. Fly or road trip? 
Roadtripping is fun

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie? 
maybe Alice in Wonderland

70. What are your plans for tonight? 
Maybe a trip to the convenience store


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
non-existent

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
in a relationship.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
don't remember

6. What is your middle name?
Faith .. lol

7. Who have you talked to most today?
boyfriend.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
yes.

10. Color of your shirt?
brown.

11. I'm always ...
worried.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
a couple.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer.

15. How do you feel right now?
belittled.

16. Are you a bad influence?
no

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
mhm.

23. what artist is on?
Carissa's wierd.

24. Are your grades good?
not really.

25. Do you hate anyone?
yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
no.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
can't remember.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no. 

34. What did you do last night?
Drawing.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no .

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass, 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Breaking Bad shirt.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't know.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
sometimes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Maybe.

49. Can you sing?
no.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
cleanliness but not organization.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music


61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
a little

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
LoTR.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
A Goofy Movie.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Nothing.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
hellono

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
horrible

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
talking...

4. What's the last movie you saw?
last hours in suburbia 

6. What is your middle name?
rose

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my friend georgee<3

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
noppers.

10. Color of your shirt?
white with rainbow paint splatters

11. I'm always ...
nervous. pretty much

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
summer

15. How do you feel right now?
anxious..

16. Are you a bad influence?
yea..i guess so

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends on who and/or what

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
all the time

23. what artist is on?
meee!

24. Are your grades good?
math..meh

25. Do you hate anyone?
hellyea

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
yea..well if you count her as my bf still

28. Last time you went out to eat?
earlier this yr with a friend from school

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
no 

34. What did you do last night?
sleep

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
nope

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
passsss

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
balls for my dog lool

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
a hello kitty bracelet

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
used to

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
yea

49. Can you sing?
hellno

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes. a little.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
noooo

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
my sis chatting

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
chem

62. Facebook or Myspace?
fb

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
ya i love accessories

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
harrryy pooottah

67. Fly or road trip?
never flown but would like to try it

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
that one with the cats with the bows.

70. What are your plans for tonight?
sleep...after i logout


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
-yes.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
- CRAZY DIVORCED COUPLE

3. Are you single, taken or talking to someone?
- single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
- forgot 

6. What is your middle name?
- not telling you

7. Who have you talked to most today?
- Mom

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
- Never

10. Color of your shirt?
- black

11. I'm always...
- up late at night

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
- none

14. Whats your favorite season?
- Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
- blah

16. Are you a bad influence?
- sometimes

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
- yes

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
- maybe

23. What artist is on?
- temptations

24. Are your grades good?
-yea

25. Do you hate anyone?
- sometimes

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
- No

28. Last time you went out to eat?
- yesterday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
- no

34. What did you do last night?
- Sleep

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
-what?

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
- Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
- wendys

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
- clothes

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
- yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
- yes but rarely do they find them

49. Can you sing?
- depends on the song

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
- sometimes

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
- no

55. Do you know how to knit?
- no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
- Music on

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
-coldstone

61. Physics or chemistry?
- Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
- Neither

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
- earrings
66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
- HP

67. Fly or road trip?
- Road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
- mulan

70. What are your plans for tonight?
- Sleep


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
no

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
divorced, but good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
cabin in the woods

6. What is your middle name?
scott

7. Who have you talked to most today?
my roommate in college 

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no, not anymore

10. Color of your shirt?
not wearing one

11. I'm always ...
looking around at other people

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
0

14. Whats your favorite season?
winter

15. How do you feel right now?
calm 

16. Are you a bad influence?
i dont think so

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
depends what kind of relationship we have

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
in a joking manner

23. what artist is on?
none

24. Are your grades good?
right now, yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
no

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
he used to, not anymore 

28. Last time you went out to eat?
today

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
nope 

34. What did you do last night?
watched college football

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no 

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
some food

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
some food

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
yes

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
sure

49. Can you sing?
no 

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
sometimes but very rarely

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
watching south park

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
facebook

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none

67. Fly or road trip?
fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
i dont know

70. What are your plans for tonight?
nothing I guess?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure I've done this already but I like filling out surveys and stuff...

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Maybe.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Non-existent.

3. Are you single, taken, or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Avengers

6. What is your middle name?
I don't have one.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Myself.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No.

10. Color of your shirt?
White and grey.

11. I'm always ...
Thinking to myself.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
One.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter.

15. How do you feel right now?
Hopeless.

16. Are you a bad influence?
No.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on who and/or what.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No.

23. what artist is on?
Depeche Mode.

24. Are your grades good?
No.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Who doesn't?

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I don't have any friends.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
I can't remember.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No.

34. What did you do last night?
Sit on front of my laptop.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass with flying colours.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Clothes.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Up & Go.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Rarely.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Kinda.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Listening to music.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
I don't know who/what those are.

61. Physics or chemistry?
Neither.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Neither.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Star Wars.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
The Lion King!

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sit in front of my laptop. As usual.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
Current ones? God no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
****ed.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Uhm...can't recall.

6. What is your middle name?
Zoe.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
Mom.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Almost never.

10. Color of your shirt?
Grey

11. I'm always ...
I'm never always something.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
3.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Fall.

15. How do you feel right now?
Depressed.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Quite the opposite!

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Nope.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Yep.

23. what artist is on?
None..

24. Are your grades good?
They are now.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Yeah.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
Doubt it..

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
When I was in 4th grade I did.

34. What did you do last night?
Reddited.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No, haven't seen it.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass, of course.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
New bed sheets. 

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Uhm..I don't know.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No.

49. Can you sing?
No.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
****, I wish.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No, I want to.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Chewing my shirt.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins (haven't had coldstone)

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics maybe? I'm not sure.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook; Myspace died eons ago.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Yeah, I love rings and bracelets.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
HP. Love them all though.

67. Fly or road trip?
Hrm..flying maybe. I've always had ****ed road trips.

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Treasure Planet. 

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sas forums.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*1. Would you bang your neighbor?*
- Dont have any

*2. What word describes your parents relationship?
*- Nonexistent

*3. Are you single, taken or talking to someone?
*- Single

*4. What's the last movie you saw?
*- Expendalbes 2

*6. What is your middle name?
*- Wayde

*7. Who have you talked to most today?
*- Mom

*8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
*- Never

*10. Color of your shirt?*
- White

*11. I'm always...*
- sleeping or eating

*13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
*- 0

*14. Whats your favorite season?
*- Fall

*15. How do you feel right now?
*- Little hungry

*16. Are you a bad influence?
*- No way

*19. Would you do anything for someone else?
*- Depends

*20. Have you ever been called a *****?*
- A what?

*23. What artist is on?
*- There isn't

*24. Are your grades good?
*- Not in school anymore, but they were mostly B's

*25. Do you hate anyone?*
- Nope

*26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
*- No

*28. Last time you went out to eat?
*- Today

*33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
*- No

*34. What did you do last night?
*- Work

*35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
*- Never was

*36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
*- Pass with flying colors

*42. Whats the last thing you bought?
*- McDonalds

*43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
*- Mcdonalds, LOL

*44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
*- No

*48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
*- Not sure

*49. Can you sing?
*- Not really

*53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
*- Not as much as I should be

*54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
*- as a small child I went to Turkey

*55. Do you know how to knit?
*- no

*58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
*- Watching YouTube, and about to eat my lunch

*60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
*- neither

*61. Physics or chemistry?
*- Chemistry

*62. Facebook or Myspace?
*- Neither

*63. Do you wear any jewelery?*
- No

*66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
*- Three way tie

*67. Fly or road trip?
*- FLY!

*69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
*- Kung Fu Panda 1&2

*70. What are your plans for tonight?
*- Finish work at 7am, then go to bed.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
probably not

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
pretty good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
single

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Harold and Maude

6. What is your middle name?
William 

7. Who have you talked to most today?
everybody evenly (very little)

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
no

10. Color of your shirt?
black

11. I'm always ...
online

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
none

14. Whats your favorite season?
fall 

15. How do you feel right now?
tipsy and goofy

16. Are you a bad influence?
maybe

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
i don't know. i got screwed over by someone in the past.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
no

23. what artist is on?
Blue Collar Comedy Tour (2nd) 

24. Are your grades good?
N/A

25. Do you hate anyone?
two ppl

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
nope. He never got into those social networks.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
a few hours ago. Unhealthy choice.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
uh, no 

34. What did you do last night?
worked.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
no

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
pass 

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
McDonalds

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
I don't remember

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
no

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
maybe 

49. Can you sing?
not really

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
no.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
no

55. Do you know how to knit?
no

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening/wathcing something on youtube (see above)

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
neither

61. Physics or chemistry?
neither

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Myspace

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
no

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
none

67. Fly or road trip?
road trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Honey I shrunk the Kids (going way back )

70. What are your plans for tonight?
chill b4 work.


wow. I completed one of these.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
The 70 year old neighbour or the probably drug maker neighbour? Both, simultaneously.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Shingles

4. What's the last movie you saw?
I think it was piranha 3DD

6. What is your middle name?
Martin Calder

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My boss

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
For what?

10. Color of your shirt?
Black, like my soul.

11. I'm always ...
Content

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
2

14. Whats your favorite season?
Spring

15. How do you feel right now?
Content 

16. Are you a bad influence?


19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
People all me "5 stars" all the time 

23. what artist is on?
Porcupine Tree, as per usual.

24. Are your grades good?
Well I passed, main thing.

25. Do you hate anyone?
No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I bet she does, she has a million 14 year old fans too.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Friday

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
Ah hell naw you don' go askin those questions gurl.

34. What did you do last night?
Watched Formula 1.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
**** that show.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
New radiator for my bike

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Mum, probably undies.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
If I didn't have roomies, hell yes.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
No 

49. Can you sing?
Apparently, but too shy to do it in front of people.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Both

55. Do you know how to knit?
I knit a mean scarf.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
listening to music

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Physics

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facespace 

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Prince Albert

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
SW

67. Fly or road trip?
Depends on the reason

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
nemo! (Pixar counts)

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Music and bed n stuff


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

70 Questions Guaranteed You've Never Answered...
(but you probably have. :lol )

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
The girl who lives on the other side of the apartment building? Yeah, probably. But I haven't seen her up close and I haven't met her yet. I've had to see how that goes.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Great.

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single, but not available, if that makes any sense.

4. What's the last movie you saw?
The Hangover: Part 2

6. What is your middle name?
N/A. I was never given a middle name.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
My best friend Natalie.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
Nope. You can come over and carve pumpkins with me though 

10. Color of your shirt?
red

11. I'm always ...
worried about when I'm gonna get married.

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
70. That's not a typo. I counted seventy.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Winter

15. How do you feel right now?
A little worried about how much sleep I'm gonna get. It's almost 3 AM.

16. Are you a bad influence?
Nope.

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
Depends on the person.

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
Maybe few times.

23. what artist is on?
None right now. But the last was Julia Sheer.

24. Are your grades good?
They were fairly good overall.

25. Do you hate anyone?
Omg, Yes.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
No. I don't think she ever got one.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Last Wednesday.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
No,

34. What did you do last night?
Play some video games.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
Nope.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass definitely.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
A box of printing paper and a bottle of Dr. Pepper

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Groceries

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
Yeah.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
Yes. I'm worried that I already met mine and had to let her go 

49. Can you sing?
Usually, yeah.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
Yes. Quite a bit.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
Nope.

55. Do you know how to knit?
Nope.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Lying in bed diagonally.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry.

62. Facebook or Myspace?
Facebook.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
Nope.

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Lord of the Rings.

67. Fly or road trip?
Fly

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Rescuers Down Under

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleep


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Would you bang your neighbor?
I've never met my neighbor, so that will be a no.

2. What word describes your parents relationship?
Good

3. Are you single.taken.or talking to someone?
Single 4 Life

4. What's the last movie you saw?
Step Up Revolution

6. What is your middle name?
I don't want to say it.

7. Who have you talked to most today?
No one in real life.

8. Do you carve pumpkins every year?
No

10. Color of your shirt?
Red

11. I'm always ...
Isolated

13. Honestly, how many people have you had true strong feelings about?
I have no clue.

14. Whats your favorite season?
Summer!!

15. How do you feel right now?
Lonely

16. Are you a bad influence?
No

19. Would you do anything for someone else?
No

20. Have you ever been called a *****?
No

23. what artist is on?
What?

24. Are your grades good?
Yes

25. Do you hate anyone?
No.

26. Does your best friend have a myspace?
I never had a best friend.

28. Last time you went out to eat?
Yesterday at my auntie's house.

33. Do you have one or more Britney spears cd?
I don't listen to Britney Spears.

34. What did you do last night?
Listening to some music.

35. Are you a Lost fanatic?
No.

36. Say you were given a drug test right now. Would you pass or fail?
Pass, I've never smoked and never will.

42. Whats the last thing you bought?
Nothing.

43. Whats the last thing someone bought you?
Nothing.

44. Do you ever sing in the shower?
No.

48. Do you believe everyone has a soulmate?
I don't know.

49. Can you sing?
I don't know how to sing.

53. Are you ever a freak about cleanliness or organization?
No.

54. Have you ever been to Europe or Africa?
No, I don't want to leave my house.

55. Do you know how to knit?
No.

58. What are you doing right now besides this survey?
Getting ready for my 11AM class.

60. Baskin Robbins or Coldstone?
Baskin Robbins

61. Physics or chemistry?
Chemistry

62. Facebook or Myspace?
I never had any of these.

63. Do you wear any jewelery?
No

66. Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, or Star Wars?
Harry Potter

67. Fly or road trip?
Road Trip

69. Whats your favorite Disney movie?
Toy Story 1,2 & 3

70. What are your plans for tonight?
Sleeping


----------

